# Best way to book train tickets



## rikwakefield (Aug 24, 2009)

I've not got the train for ages so I'm a bit out of touch as to where to get the best deals.

I'm looking for 2 x return tickets from Manchester to Leeds on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th of September.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd start here http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ - you can check times and prices


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I've not got the train for ages so I'm a bit out of touch as to where to get the best deals.
> 
> I'm looking for 2 x return tickets from Manchester to Leeds on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th of September.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



bunk the train rik.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 24, 2009)

the national rail website is definitely your best bet but you might find that for a trip that short it won't necessarily be any cheaper buying in advance . . .


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2009)

I check times and prices at http://www.thetrainline.com and then go to the station to buy them from the booth.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

Could we perhaps have a train-tickets 'sticky' thread, since this question comes up so often...?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 24, 2009)

...as if by magic


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2009)

This one's a good one 

http://www.crosscountrytrains.co.uk


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried trainline.com last week, till Roadkill pointed out that if you go to the operator's website it's sometimes cheaper. I got the tickets way cheaper from the operator only to have them arrive in a trainline.com envelope. It's a fucking racket, and extremely unfair.


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

General rule:

Use the National Rail site to find out prices initially.

If you decide to buy, only then click through to a particular seller. Travelling on FGW for example, you currently get a 10% discount if you buy from them.

Don't start out with a 3rd party (trainline or whoever). At best they can only show the tickets that National Rail has. But sometimes they don't even do that, leaving only the more expensive options to choose from.

The above advice may be superseded at any time, e.g. When Teuchter joins the thread


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps someone with more time on their hands than me might put together a list of train operators' websites...?

FWIW I do use trainline for booking a lot of journeys because it's a convenient one-stop shop (although it does charge a booking fee  ), but if it looks pricey I go to operators' sites.


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Perhaps someone with more time on their hands than me might put together a list of train operators' websites...?
> 
> FWIW I do use trainline for booking a lot of journeys because it's a convenient one-stop shop (although it does charge a booking fee  ), but if it looks pricey I go to operators' sites.



No need though. National Rail first, then pick the operator running the cheapest. Starting with the operator is the wrong way round.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> No need though. National Rail first, then pick the operator running the cheapest. Starting with the operator is the wrong way round.



Trainline shows you precisely the same info as National Rail - as will most other places you can get train times: they all use the same database.  The difference is, if I see a very good deal on trainline I can just click 'buy' and save myself pissing about on other sites.

*e2a* You can often find deals on there as good as you can anywhere else.  For some journeys the database seems to have a glitch about changing from one operator to another - hence my finding moose a cheaper ticket via the TPE site last week - and a few special-offer fares don't appear on it, so neither trainline nor nationalrail are without drawbacks.  For finding tickets and prices, though, one's as good as another.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2009)

The actual _best_ way to buy train tickets is to go to a train station and use the ticket office. They're obliged to sell you the cheapest ticket (although the operators' websites sometimes have special offers). It's a lot less stressful than using the internet.


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Trainline shows you precisely the same info as National Rail - as will most other places you can get train times: they all use the same database.  The difference is, if I see a very good deal on trainline I can just click 'buy' and save myself pissing about on other sites.



Sure... My work currently involves that very system 

What I'm driving at is that some operators offer discounts when booked direct. There's no rule to say that they have to offer those discounts to other ticket sellers. However alot of people might not initially know the operator for the journey.

So use National Rail first, then - if it's a single
operator journey - click through to the operator.

It's only one extra step, not 'pissing about'


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Perhaps someone with more time on their hands than me might put together a list of train operators' websites...?
> 
> FWIW I do use trainline for booking a lot of journeys because it's a convenient one-stop shop (although it does charge a booking fee  ), but if it looks pricey I go to operators' sites.



I am no longer using trainline.  I had a problem booking with them the other week and it ended up costing me £36 on what I would have paid.  They tried to say it was a problem with my cache. 

If this is the sticky thread I want to ask why a network rail card only gets me a discount on london and the southeast whatever that covers.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Sure... My work currently involves that very system
> 
> What I'm driving at is that some operators offer discounts when booked direct. There's no rule to say that they have to offer those discounts to other ticket sellers. However alot of people might not initially know the operator for the journey.
> 
> ...



You're right about some operators offering discounts for buying direct, but not all do and in those cases - booking fee aside - you can get as good a deal through trainline as anywhere else.

There have been some reliability issues with it, as quimcunx hints at, but IME it's improved of late.  On the one occasion I have had a problem - the site crashed half-way through payment - their call centre was pretty helpful and sorted it out promptly.


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The actual _best_ way to buy train tickets is to go to a train station and use the ticket office. They're obliged to sell you the cheapest ticket (although the operators' websites sometimes have special offers). It's a lot less stressful than using the internet.


They sell you crazy shit! mr moose and I went to Manchester one Saturday and they sold us a 'Northern Duo'. It was only when I tried to come back, leaving him in town, that I was told that the return was only valid if we travelled together!


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

Crispy... I've read the same, however I don't think the ticket offices have access to any different rules systems than the regular sites. It's possible that there's local specials that wouldn't show up (there's some crazy off peak discounts in Birmingham for example, for travel within the conurbation), but I think for longer distance they'll have what National Rail has, and everyone else (should) have.


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

The challenge! National Rail vs. The Trainline

So, just for fun, here was the challenge I've just completed. Booking London to Bristol, outward after 10.00am Sat Sept 5th, coming back early evening Sunday.

Which would be cheaper?
Which would be easier?

*National Rail* then choosing a ticket seller.

There's no disputing that the national rail site is the ugliest european national rail site possible. But the jarring user interface does offer me the chance to select 'Direct Journeys Only' up front, which I choose, and later becomes important when compared with the Trainline.

Soon enough, we have our times, and then the fares. Although I'd specified a 17:00 onwards return, it's obvious straight away the 19:00 is the cheapest. So, it's 11:00am out, and 19:00 return, totalling £28.50.

The journey is on First Great Western, so at the ticket buying option, I choose them to buy my ticket from, and am flipped over to their site, with my selected tickets all set up.

I step throught the screens, logging in (as a previous customer), not recalling any choice of seat arrangement, and finally end up with a price of £27.00 - a £1.50 discount that they bizarrely kept secret right up until I'd got near the end of the booking.

Total time about 4 minutes, 50-50 split between the initial search on National Rail, and then stepping through FGW to book.


*The Trainline*

At first glance this is far nicer. But because they've missed off the 'Direct Trains' option, I don't think to go into 'Advanced Search' to select it. When I start looking at times, this isn't good. There are just four trains shown for the return, including the indirects, so I can't "see" the 19:00. After some faffing, I get it to appear - the faffing maybe due to my internet connection going crap.

So, same journeys selected, 11:00 out, and 19:00 return, I start stepping through to purchase. Logging in, as I did with First Great Western. This time though I have to confirm some options about them spamming me or not. Well, that's good, but having confirmed that... rather bizarrelly, it's started me kind of at the beginning.

I now have my original journey parameters, but in the Trainline's advanced search. I've no idea why I have to search again. But I do. They have some nice options - choosing a window seat say, or choosing a power socket. It can't be guaranteed of course, but it's nice to be asked.

During all this, there's some text saying I've "saved £19.00". You could be forgiven for thinking that they mean "*they* have saved you £19.00". Except *they* haven't, that's the standard fare for the tickets you've chosen. To be fair, they 'fess up if you click the link for the pop up, but it's a little disingenuous.

_And then they charge you another quid._

Total Time: Unrelated internet problems meant I couldn't stopwatch this, but my guess is about double National Rail due to being made to do most of it twice.


*End result:*

National Rail, then choosing train operator: £27.00, with no claimed saving.
The Trainline: £29.50 (£2.50 more expensive, despite a claimed "saving" of £19.00)


Your mileage may vary of course, but I would say: Don't be put off by how shit the National Rail site looks. It really does look shit, but it's honest with it's information. Once you've found your cheapest fare there, THEN click through the buy option and choose your preferred ticket seller. If it's a single operator journey, the chances are that buying from them will get the best discounts.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

Fair enough.

As I say, I've always used trainline and been fairly happy with it - booking fee aside - but if National Rail and operators' sites are better I'll give that a shot in future.

To be fair though, with the latter system there is the slight added inconvenience of opening an account to buy tickets with each operator you use.  

The fact there are so many different ways of buying tickets, giving different results, reflects badly on the system in general IMO.


----------



## paolo (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a fair point - there is indeed more form filling and faff in not having a single source. Plus you could have to navigate a variety of user interfaces, which is arguably alot more annoying than just one, even if it has its flaws.

And yes, this just shows how wrong the UK rail system is for the customer. The 'commercial competition' that should benefit the customer hasn't materialised. It's a confusing mess. In no other European country would this thread exist.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> If this is the sticky thread I want to ask why a network rail card only gets me a discount on london and the southeast whatever that covers.


Because it's a hangover from the old Network Southeast days and only covers that area.

For some reason there is no railcard that covers the whole country, unless you're aged 16-25, a pensioner, disabled or a family.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 25, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> For some reason there is no railcard that covers the whole country, unless you're aged 16-25, a pensioner, disabled or a family.


And military.

I use trainline because it's simple, fast and you print off the tickets really easily without having to queue up. I'm lazy you see.
Will check national rail in future though, thanks for that.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it's a hangover from the old Network Southeast days and only covers that area.
> 
> For some reason there is no railcard that covers the whole country, unless you're aged 16-25, a pensioner, disabled or a family.



So there are not similar schemes covering other parts of the country? 

And where does it actually cover?


----------



## jakejb79 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.splitfare.co.uk/


----------



## rikwakefield (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## paolo (Aug 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> you print off the tickets really easily without having to queue up.



You mean printing them off from the machine at the station?

All the online ticket sellers do that, not just trainline, AFAIK.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So there are not similar schemes covering other parts of the country?
> 
> And where does it actually cover?



http://www.railcard.co.uk/clientfiles/File/map.pdf

I know there's no national railcard.  I'm not sure whether there are any other local ones.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2009)

I've just had a fucking nightmare booking tickets for next weekend. This new pricing thing is very confusing. 

The returns to london were silly prices so I found 2 cheap singles for the outward journey on megatrain then found 2 first class singles (16 each) on the way back cheaper than standard. I bought the megatrain tickets, went back to national rail to buy the others and every website they transferred me to said the tickets weren't available although they still were on national rail. I phoned them and they put me through to SWT, after being on hold for 20 minutes I checked their website and they were shut. Called National Rail again and they did the same thing. The cheapest ticket I could get then was 33 each!

I couldn't cancel the megatrain tickets either so was nearly in tears at the frustration of it all. I have managed to book returns now through raileasy but that was a fucking stressful hour.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 31, 2009)

It really depends on the journey.

On longer trips it's usually better to split the journey; like a return from London to just outside London, from there a return to Exeter, and a third return from Exeter to Penzance - it's mad but you can save huge amounts that way rather than booking the whole journey in one ticket. Also, it's always more expesive travelling 'via London'.

The other tip is - if you know this far in advance - book up to 12 weeks before you go as that's when the train companies are legally obliged to publish their timetables and offer fares. It's when the biggest discounts are available.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm going to try your tips london calling

I find that the national rail site isn't good for getting information about rail card fares

I generally try  two to three different sites for the same journey - thats ludicrous that I have to do that

*if its in the southeastern network*
I tend to start with trainline for ease of timetable
then I google the train operator
then i go to that website direct - what a fucking faff!!!!!!!!!!

*if its going north west*
straight to virgin if its well in advance


tbh its easier booking tickets going to germany (and politer) than trying to get a good fare to do a day trip london to gloucestershire and back this sunday


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 16, 2009)

I've now been inspired to get a cheaper ticket by multi ticketing

I've got a fare down from 42 to 26 to go london to kemble on sunday and back - by buying a ticket for every stage of the journey (and can use network card on first two legs) 

how ridiculous is that though??????


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice one. 

Mine's a pint!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

*Cunting Fucking National Rail Enquiries..*

.....  have just made me waste 15 quid of real money!  



Stupid calendar running from Sunday to Saturday.  Who fucking runs a calendar from Sunday to Saturday?!!! 



And when did it start redirecting you to the operator's site?????


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 25, 2009)

dont buy from national rail - just use it to get train information - then go to another site


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't buy from them.  When I pressed buy it took me to virgin.  so virgin aren't going to give me my money back, it's not their fault. And NR aren't going to give me my money back as they didn't take any money off me.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

jakejb79 said:


> http://www.splitfare.co.uk/



It's shut down.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 7, 2009)

you can do your own split fare:

got to national rail to find out train operator destination and all the stops

then go to trainline or a direct site for the operator and split your journey into as many legs as you can be bothered to do and see if you save money

on first great western it saved money
virgin it worked out more expensive to split the fare

also if you've got a network care you'll be able to save on the initial legs of the journey

but the bottom line is we shouldn't have to do this to get a reasonable fare!!!!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2009)

I was at the counter at Euston tonight (having failed to retrieve all of my tickets from the machine at lunchtime ) and asked the guy about the new ticketing structure.  He said it was far too complicated.  

I am a disaster when it comes to trains and tickets.  You'd think I liked wasting money I don't have.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Oct 8, 2009)

You should put them on expenses and then you wouldn't mind so much.


(((((Quimcunx))))))


I just hope you are going somewhere nice.


----------



## zenie (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm trying to go from London to Honeybourne in January, same day return is coming up as £32.00 does that sound right? It's on the Paddington to Worcester line I think. I've tried National Rail and FGW and Trainline. 

Wondering where to split tickets on the line? 

http://www.firstgreatwestern.co.uk/Documents/Custom/Route Map October 2007.pdf

I need to go here a couple of times next year so will be booking a few tickets.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2009)

£32 is the standard day-return fare, according to trainline.  That's reasonable IMO, given the distance.

There's no hurry to book it, though: that £32 is the walk-up fare so you could leave it right up until the morning you go and it won't get any more expensive.    Tickets for individual trains go on sale three months ahead, so if you're travelling later in the month it'd be as well to leave it a few weeks: cheaper fares booked on particular trains might become available.

Not sure what you mean by splitting tickets - it's a direct service, with one train company.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 30, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Not sure what you mean by splitting tickets - it's a direct service, with one train company.


For some odd reason it can be cheaper to buy two tickets for a journey rather than one.  What you do is buy one ticket from your starting station to an intermediate station (as long as the train stops there), and another from the intermediate station to your destination.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 30, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> For some odd reason it can be cheaper to buy two tickets for a journey rather than one.  What you do is buy one ticket from your starting station to an intermediate station *(as long as the train stops there)*, and another from the intermediate station to your destination.




Very, very important.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> For some odd reason it can be cheaper to buy two tickets for a journey rather than one.  What you do is buy one ticket from your starting station to an intermediate station (as long as the train stops there), and another from the intermediate station to your destination.



There are instances where that is true, yes, but it usually applies to journeys involving a change, and more than one TOC. Neither of those applies here.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2009)

zenie said:


> Wondering where to split tickets on the line?


Fwiw, I work on the unproven principle that anything that involves London is more expensive so what I do to begin with is take the shortest journey out of London (so probably to the first stop) and the rest is the second ticket. If it's a long second journey it might be worth playing around with splitting that as well.


----------



## ethel (Oct 31, 2009)

£9 one way offer on nxec http://www.nationalexpresseastcoast.com/9


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 31, 2009)

I've found a way to get free travel on Southern, Southeastern and London Midland and 75% off with other TOCs.


----------



## roryer (Oct 31, 2009)

For a sticky thread I would add some important numbers for your cell phone, not for buying a ticket, but its very useful to know train and bus times when on the move. 

08457 48 49 50 national rail enquiries, tells you times, delays, route options etc..

0871 200 22 33 traveline for trains and buses out of London

0207 222 1234 - TfL enquiries -


----------



## moose (Nov 4, 2009)

One thing I observed this weekend, when I took a cross-country train ride for the first time for decades: always reserve a seat (luckily I had). There were lots of people who had to sit on the floor or stand, all the way from Manchester to Edinburgh.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

For people going up north this may be interesting - *but you only have until tomorrow*:



> National Express East Coast £9 tickets
> URGENT! Ends Wed 4 Nov
> 
> *You can get £9 one-way tickets to and from anywhere along the National Express East Coast route, a great offer as the line runs from London right up to Edinburgh, with destinations including York, Glasgow and Newcastle.*
> ...



Voucher


----------



## Doppelgänger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm really pleased with myself as I managed to book a ticket to Brighton for just £3 (£6) return for December. Normally an on the day open return is £27! I know that I'll be restricted to which train I use but I'm still pretty happy.


----------



## aylee (Dec 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd start here http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ - you can check times and prices



I used to, but the new website is shockingly rubbish.


----------



## Shevek (Feb 12, 2010)

moose said:


> One thing I observed this weekend, when I took a cross-country train ride for the first time for decades: always reserve a seat (luckily I had). There were lots of people who had to sit on the floor or stand, all the way from Manchester to Edinburgh.



fucking disgraceful. You should get a reduction on your fare.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

> 40% Advance Fare offer
> 
> For example: travel from London Victoria to Brighton for as little as £3.00 each way
> 
> To take advantage of this super deal *you need to book your Advance ticket online before 30th April*. Booking online is so quick and easy, simply choose which date and time you would like to travel, and remember we don't add booking fees or credit card charges. We hope you can take advantage of this great offer to make your Southern journey even better value.


Southern


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 2, 2010)

can anyone help me find information about travelling on southeastern out to one station and return from another

two single fares add up to £20 more than a return to one of them 

Obviously I could go to the station at the start of the journey and find out (but where;s the fun in that?)


----------



## Bungle73 (May 3, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> can anyone help me find information about travelling on southeastern out to one station and return from another
> 
> two single fares add up to £20 more than a return to one of them
> 
> Obviously I could go to the station at the start of the journey and find out (but where;s the fun in that?)



It depends where the stations are.  If they're on the same line just buy a return to the furthest away station. If they're not on the same line just buy a return to the starting station, and when you arrive at the return station buy a single from there to where ever the line it's on joins up with the line your starting station is on (akfaik the train you catch has to call at that station).  That's what I do.

For reference SouthEastern's customer service no. is 0845 000 2222 .


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 16, 2010)

I just wanted to add that megabus have started doing train tickets now. Im not sure how they do it and the routes and times avalible are a bit random. But i managed to get a single from preston to birmingham for 3 quid. Worth checking when booking tickets.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add that megabus have started doing train tickets now. Im not sure how they do it and the routes and times avalible are a bit random. But i managed to get a single from preston to birmingham for 3 quid. Worth checking when booking tickets.



They have for a while now. Usually you have to book fairly early to get on a train but wifey and I got to Sheffield from London on the train for £11 single on the train and £5 single back via Megabus. I am off to Birmingham tomorrow on an open return for £17 booked via thetrainline.com which is pretty fair.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 18, 2010)

Eastcoast.co.uk can be worth a look if your up north too. 

Im in Lancaster and its usually 78 return to london. But really cheap to birmingham about 7 pound. Then really cheap to London from there usually a fiver. So i do that now adds half an hour to the journey but saves 50 quid so good do really.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 16, 2010)

thetrainline.com is there a site for cheap tick train and Tube?

thetrainline.com doesn't like Leicester Square as it a tube station.

ta ethel. I see how much travelcard


----------



## ethel (Nov 16, 2010)

Just book a train ticket and buy a travelcard from the tube station on the day.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just a heads up, East Coast have a rewards scheme if you book through their website.  You get points, which you can then use for a variety of offers.  You don't even have to be travelling with them, just book through them.

http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/loyalty-intro-page/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2011)

My lodger booked a train ticket online from Megabus. Quick and cheap. I had no idea Megabus did train tickets.
http://uk.megabus.com/default.aspx


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I am going to have to book a train ticket from Perpignon to Calais at some point in the future but I won't be able to get the tickets delivered and I will need to pre book because I will have a bike with me. That will be fun. Lets hope the French are good at speaking English (or I've learnt enough French to make myself understood by then)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

RE the bike: you just tick a box on the web page, don't you?


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to book a bus ticket yesterday from thetford in norfolk to southampton. The National Express website said it would cost £28

I bought the same journey but with 2 tickets

thetford - Victoria coach station
Victoria coach station - southampton

for £16

why the fuck are they charging over £10 for the same journey when you book it as one journey.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

*Watford Junction*

Can someone tell me if it is £9.50 for an off-peak return to Watford Junction as bought at the station? It's £9.50 online but, for various reasons, I want to buy it at Euston.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

Just use Oyster? Fwiw, it does cover WJ.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

*gasp* Does it!? I've only got a z1-2 though. How much to slap an extension on it?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

I dunno, has to be the cheapest option though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> *I dunno*, has to be the cheapest option though.



What?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/14416.aspx

I don't understand this


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

If you have zone 1 and 2 already, it says zone 3 to WJ is £1.40 (a) off peak (b) single (c) on Oyster. Merry Christmas.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If you have zone 1 and 2 already, it says zone 3 to WJ is £1.40 off peak single. Merry Christmas.



*gasp* again! Uh, is it the same the way back? I dont' want to stay in Watford


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

No, it's obv. longer on the way back.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/14416.aspx
> 
> I don't understand this


Your 1-2 travelcard will cover the journey up to the edge of zone 2. The rest of the journey (Zone 3 to Watford) will be at the PAYG rate of £3.50/£1.40 (off/peak)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Thankyouthankyou. Is that each way?

Sorry, I do _try _not to be this thick usually


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep. All Oyster fares are dingles


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Fab. Thanks both 

dingles


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2011)

Deep, narrow clefts between hills. Shady dells.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

steady.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh shit. just remembered something from Friday night


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2011)

Possibly just come back to crispy too.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2011)

I have just used www.redspottedhanky.com to book tickets in December to Glasgow. Got my return for £42 which is massive saving on my previous £100 ticket in August. My journey up is at 7.30am though....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

trainline now have a phone app - just used it to book a train to brum on Thursday - works really well - if I actually pick up the tickets ok at Euston I will be very impressed


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> trainline now have a phone app - just used it to book a train to brum on Thursday - works really well - if I actually pick up the tickets ok at Euston I will be very impressed


WTF are you using thetrainline for?  You just paid more than you need to.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> WTF are you using thetrainline for? You just paid more than you need to.


 only cost £20 there and back tbf


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> only cost £20 there and back tbf


But you could have got those tickets ANYWHERE! Thetrainline do not sell tickets cheaper than anywhere else!

Thetrainline charge you a booking fee, this is why I will never use them.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But you could have got those tickets ANYWHERE! Thetrainline do not sell tickets cheaper than anywhere else!
> 
> Thetrainline charge you a booking fee, this is why I will never use them.


 it was easy, I was in a hurry


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> it was easy, I was in a hurry


You could have used RedSpottedHanky just as easily.  They have an app too, and you can get loyalty points to boot.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> WTF are you using thetrainline for? You just paid more than you need to.


 
With the exceptions of the £1 booking fee and a few special offers it doesn't feature, trainline is not usually any more expensive than anywhere else IME.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> With the exceptions of the £1 booking fee and a few special offers it doesn't feature, trainline is not usually any more expensive than anywhere else.


So tell me why one would want to use a company that charges you a fee for the "privilege" of using their services, when you can get exactly the same thing elsewhere with no fee (and in some cases cheaper)?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> So tell me why one would want to use a company that charges you a fee for the "privilege" of using their services, when you can get exactly the same thing elsewhere with no fee (and some cases cheaper)?


 
Convenience, and fact that a quid is not a lot of money really.

I use trainline most of the time, although I do sometimes cross-check with TOCs own sites to make sure I'm not being diddled on the price, which most of the time I'm not. It's a good service. I'd rather it didn't charge a quid booking fee, but frankly there are far bigger things to get steamed up about.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Convenience, and fact that a quid is not a lot of money really.
> 
> I use trainline most of the time, although I do sometimes cross-check with TOCs own sites to make sure I'm not being diddled on the price, which most of the time I'm not. It's a good service. I'd rather it didn't charge a quid booking fee, but frankly there are far bigger things to get steamed up about.


So you enjoy throwing money away?

How is it any more convenient than any other website that sells train tickets?  You've already said you check out the TOC's sites, why don't you buy from them?  There is also RedSpottedHanky, which I keep mentioning. Exactly the same kind of service as thetrainline, but they do not charge a fee AND if you book tickets regulary you can earn loyalty points to be redeemed against future travel.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 12, 2012)

people in make own choices shokka


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> So you enjoy throwing money away?
> 
> How is it any more convenient than any other website that sells train tickets? You've already said you check out the TOC's sites, why don't you buy from them? There is also RedSpottedHanky, which I keep mentioning. Exactly the same kind of service as thetrainline, but they do not charge a fee AND if you book tickets regulary you can earn loyalty points to be redeemed against future travel.


 
What makes you think I don't buy from TOCs on occasion?  I do.  But frankly, and again with the exception of a quid booking fee (and I can't understand why you're so irate about that), it's not often cheaper and it's usually more hassle if you're making a journey involving two or three TOCs and/or you're ticket-splitting.

I've not seen redspottedhanky, though - will give that a look.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> What makes you think I don't buy from TOCs on occasion? I do. But frankly, and again with the exception of a quid booking fee (and I can't understand why you're so irate about that),


 
I'm not "irate". I just understand why anyone would choose pay to use a service when they can get exactly the same thing elsewhere for free. You say it's "only" £1, but book ten times with them (which if you're like me you travel by train a lot) and that's £10 you've thrown away.



> I've not seen redspottedhanky, though - will give that a look.


It's ATOS's own website. They handle the booking engines of a lot of TOCs' websites.



> it's not often cheaper and it's usually more hassle if you're making a journey involving two or three TOCs and/or you're ticket-splitting.


More hassle how? Any of the TOCs's websites can sell you tickets to and from anywhere, and for travel on any TOC. In fact some TOCs actually use thetrainline's system for their own ticket booking engine, except they don't charge you a fee to use it.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not "irate". I just understand why anyone would choose pay to use a service when they can get exactly the same thing elsewhere for free. You say it's "only" £1, but book ten times with them (which if you're like me you travel by train a lot) and that's £10 you've thrown away.


 
You sure as hell sound irate, demanding to know 'WTF' people are doing using what is a perfectly adequate and well-known service.  Have you had some kind of awful experience with trainline in the past or something?



> It's ATOS's own website. They handle the booking engines of a lot of TOCs' websites.


 

Obviously.



> More hassle how? Any of the TOCs's websites can sell you tickets to and from anywhere, and for travel on any TOC. In fact some TOCs actually use thetrainline's system for their own ticket booking engine, except they don't charge you a fee to use it.


 
Again, obviously.  But IME TOCs' sites aren't always great about giving you details of others' special fares.  Trainline is a handy one-stop shop.

*shrug*  I can't get worked up about any of this.  I'm just going to leave you to it, I think.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, and if you book through their (RSH) Facebook page you get double loyalty points! 

The only thing I don't like about RSH is the way their website opens up a new tab for everything you do. It's very annoying!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> You sure as hell sound irate, demanding to know 'WTF' people are doing using what is a perfectly adequate and well-known service. Have you had some kind of awful experience with trainline in the past or something?


Because it is my mission to steer people away from thetrainline to much better options.



> Obviously.


What?  How is it obvious?



> Again, obviously. But IME TOCs' sites aren't always great about giving you details of others' special fares. Trainline is a handy one-stop shop.


They all should show exactly the same fares. The only offers you won't find on other TOCs sites are offers you get for booking directly with the relevant TOC; but thetrainline won't show those either.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it is my mission to steer people away from thetrainline to much better options.


 
Oh well, if you're pursuing a vendetta then don't let me stop you.  It does look like an overreaction from where I'm sitting though, and frankly I'm really not interested in getting any further into it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Oh well, if you're pursuing a vendetta then don't let me stop you. It does look like an overreaction from where I'm sitting though, and frankly I'm really not interested in getting any further into it.


"Vendetta"? LOL! You're having a laugh! Excuse me for trying to save people money.........


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You could have used RedSpottedHanky just as easily. They have an app too, and you can get loyalty points to boot.


 you get nectar points for trainline as well - not with the phone app afaik - I might look at the hanky one eventually - but so far - trainline haven't let me down and the prices have been reasonable and I'm not that arsed about the booking fee tbh


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> "Vendetta"? LOL! You're having a laugh! Excuse me for trying to save people money.........


 
Well, what else would you call it?  You're storming around berating people for using it and evangelising other outlets like a Jehovah's Witness looking for converts.  I'm just bemused at how worked up you are about it.  That's all.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Well, what else would you call it? You're storming around berating people for using it and evangelising other outlets like a Jehovah's Witness looking for converts. I'm just bemused at how worked up you are about it. That's all.


I'm not sure what world it is you inhabit, but it's not the one I'm in. I have no idea what you're talking about. All I've done is suggest to people to avoid thetrainline, for the reasons I've outlined. But you all keep defending its use like you're in some cult or something.

One more point: what's the title of this thread? Case closed methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2012)

The burning issues of the day


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not sure what world it is you inhabit, but it's not the one I'm in. I have no idea what you're talking about. All I've done is suggest to people to avoid thetrainline, for the reasons I've outlined. But you all keep defending its use like you're in some cult or something.
> 
> One more point: what's the title of this thread? Case closed methinks.


 I think Roadkill is on about the way you are posting about it - I chose to book with trainline as I needed a ticket quickly, the app was on my phone, I've used them before, I didn't care about the booking fee - I might well use other places to book train tickets in the future

I am also concerned about the ickle children of trainline employees who won't be able to celebrate Xmas if they go out of business


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 24, 2012)

www.*redspottedhanky*.com/Trains

I have found this site leads to the cheapest deals most often.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 24, 2012)

So East Coast give a web discount on advanced tickets, which means you have to effectively pay a premium if you are using Rail Travel Vouchers, as they can't be used online because they haven't been updated since the interwebs came along.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

Relahni said:


> bunk the train rik.


They've changed the rules so you get done instead of being able to buy a ticket (unless you are getting on at a station with no ticket machine or ticket office).


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've gone off RSH now because I've found a better deal.  If you book through Southern and use a cashback site you can get 6% cash back which is a lot more than the RSH loyalty scheme.  Southern also have a "rainy day guarantee" which means if you can't travel or change your mind you can get a full refund with no £10 fee (except for non-Southern Advances).


----------



## GB4 (Dec 3, 2012)

The best way to me would be to go to the station in good time and queue up. If you don't, you add weak links to your chain and by the time you turn up and realise there has been a mistake, it will be stressful to get it sorted out. Especially if the trains don't run often.

It pisses me off that I can't just buy a ticket to X and then use whatever train comes along anymore. If you stray onto another operator's train to get to the same destination without thinking about who owns it and then get caught, I presume that they'd take great pleasure in nicking you for it as 'you haven't entered into a contract with us' or some other beancountbollocks. 

No way has customer choice improved. It's about time the railways were renationalised.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

GB4 said:


> The best way to me would be to go to the station in good time and queue up. If you don't, you add weak links to your chain and by the time you turn up and realise there has been a mistake, it will be stressful to get it sorted out. Especially if the trains don't run often.
> 
> It pisses me off that I can't just buy a ticket to X and then use whatever train comes along anymore. If you stray onto another operator's train to get to the same destination without thinking about who owns it and then get caught, I presume that they'd take great pleasure in nicking you for it as 'you haven't entered into a contract with us' or some other beancountbollocks.
> 
> No way has customer choice improved. It's about time the railways were renationalised.


Indeed, especially as the govt still pay for improvements out of our taxes. Bloody sick of all the private industry in this country being based on govt backhanders and contracts for their school chums. Stuff should be either self sustaining or bloody public so we aren't all stitched up.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 3, 2012)

GB4 said:


> It pisses me off that I can't just buy a ticket to X and then use whatever train comes along anymore.


Um what?  Yes you can...................


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Indeed, especially as the govt still pay for improvements out of our taxes. Bloody sick of all the private industry in this country being based on govt backhanders and contracts for their school chums. Stuff should be either self sustaining or bloody public so we aren't all stitched up.


 
Totally agree. This country's idea of capitalism sucks. Capitalism isn't meant to mean bailouts for the boys!


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 3, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Um what? Yes you can...................


 
Not always. If you book online for specific trains and get a cheaper fare because of that the booked train is often the only one the ticket is valid for.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 3, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Not always. If you book online for specific trains and get a cheaper fare because of that the booked train is often the only one the ticket is valid for.


What do you mean not always? If what you want is a ticket from A to B to use on the first train that comes along you can get that (which the other poster said you couldn't); and if you want a cheaper ticket at the expense of a few restrictions you can get that too.


----------



## GB4 (Dec 4, 2012)

Apologies for not being clearer; I accept that if you pay nearly double the standard fare, then you can buy the right to use any train that comes along, but it all used to cost the same. It only seems like a con if you remember how it used to be.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

GB4 said:


> Apologies for not being clearer; I accept that if you pay nearly double the standard fare, then you can buy the right to use any train that comes along, but it all used to cost the same. It only seems like a con if you remember how it used to be.


Then Any Permitted ticket IS the standard fare You get a DISCOUNT for restricting yourself to a single TOC. It's hardly "a con".

Pay twice as much? Really......??

East Croydon to Brighton Off Peak Day Return FCC trains only £13.50
East Croydon to Brighton Off Peak Day Return Any Permitted £17.70

KGX to Peterborough Off Peak Day Return FCC trains only £25
KGX to Peterborough Off Peak Day Return Any Permitted £29.70


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the general point is that you should just be able to buy a ticket whenever and get on a train. The price DOES vary horrendously. I went down to London in Sept it cost me about £70 but the same journey in November was £107. Ok it's not double but why the difference?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> I think the general point is that you should just be able to buy a ticket whenever and get on a train


Oh FFS.  You CAN do that.  I keep saying you can do that.  I don't know why you people keep saying you can't when YOU CAN!



> The price DOES vary horrendously. I went down to London in Sept it cost me about £70 but the same journey in November was £107. Ok it's not double but why the difference?


Obviously you bought a different type of ticket the second time from the first.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

@Bungle73 - can you calm down a bit?  Not everyone is as well versed as you in the pricing of train tickets.  Nor are they without a point when they wonder why the same journey can cost such wildly different amounts for little apparent reason.  There's no need to rant at them.

Anyhow, on point, I've started booking most tickets through East Coast.  The website is pretty good at presenting the ticket and pricing options, but it's fiddly and over-complicated and a pain to use.  I wouldn't recommend it unless you use East Coast services regularly.  If you do, however, it's worth persevering because of the Reward Points scheme, whereby you accumulate points in proportion to money spent.  A lot of the 'rewards' are a bit nebulous - WiFi vouchers, passes for the first class lounge and so on - but if you accumulate enough points you can redeem them for free journeys on East Coast services.  If you spend as much time travelling up and down the East Coast Main Line as I do these days that's well worth having.  It's mildly irritating that the points don't appear to be redeemable for the 0700 Hull-London service, which I use a lot, but even factoring in the cost of a return to Doncaster that's still a peak-time Hull-London return trip for about £20.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> @Bungle73 - can you calm down a bit? Not everyone is as well versed as you in the pricing of train tickets.


Maybe I'll "calm down" when people stop posting the same bollocks over and over again when I've already said about a hundred times that it's not true.



> Nor are they without a point when they wonder why the same journey can cost such wildly different amounts for little apparent reason.


Because on the railways one size does not fit all. Some people want the maximum flexibility and are prepared to pay whatever for it, while others want a cheaper ticket and are prepared to put up with a few restrictions to get that. That's why Advance tickets exist (or at least one of the reasons). Or are you saying I shouldn't be allowed to get a substantial discount for booking months in advance and restricting myself to one train?



> Anyhow, on point, I've started booking most tickets through East Coast. The website is pretty good at presenting the ticket and pricing options, but it's fiddly and over-complicated and a pain to use. I wouldn't recommend it unless you use East Coast services regularly. If you do, however, it's worth persevering because of the Reward Points scheme, whereby you accumulate points in proportion to money spent. A lot of the 'rewards' are a bit nebulous - WiFi vouchers, passes for the first class lounge and so on - but if you accumulate enough points you can redeem them for free journeys on East Coast services. If you spend as much time travelling up and down the East Coast Main Line as I do these days that's well worth having. It's mildly irritating that the points don't appear to be redeemable for the 0700 Hull-London service, which I use a lot, but even factoring in the cost of a return to Doncaster that's still a peak-time Hull-London return trip for about £20.


That's OK if you use EC regularly, but for most people RSH's is a better deal because there isn't minimum fare to earn points - EC's is £22 (except for some EC only fares). The FC Lounge pass is great though, especially considering you have to pay £5 to get in if you're on an Advance ticket. The Pass lets you in whatever ticket you're on, and even if you are not travelling. And it last all day (if you get the day one). I've used quite a few of them. The Lounges are great with free drinks and snacks.

The best general deal for tickets imo is using Southern, a) because if you do it through TopCashback you get 6.06% cashback (which is way more the the other two's points system), and b) because they have a "rainy day guarantee" which means you can get a full refund if you decide not to travel, except for certain tickets.[/quote]


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Maybe I'll "calm down" when people stop posting the same bollocks over and over again when I've already said about a hundred times that it's not true.
> 
> Because on the railways one size does not fit all. Some people want the maximum flexibility and are prepared to pay whatever for it, while others want a cheaper ticket and are prepared to put up with a few restrictions to get that. That's why Advance tickets exist (or at least one of the reasons). Or are you saying I shouldn't be allowed to get a substantial discount for booking months in advance and restricting myself to one train?


 
No, that isn't what I was saying. This isn't really the place for a general discussion about train ticket pricing, but FWIW I think the system is far too complicated, that flexible and walk-up tickets are now far too expensive, and that the mechanisms for booking non-flexible and advance tickets (neither of which I have any problem with the principle of a discount for, within reason) are too complicated. It's no wonder people get lost with the system if they aren't well versed in it. You clearly have extensive knowledge of it and that's all to the good - but do you not think you might put that to better use by giving constructive advice as opposed to hectoring people not as clued up as yourself?



> That's OK if you use EC regularly, but for most people RSH's is a better deal because there isn't minimum fare to earn points - EC's is £22 (except for some EC only fares). The FC Lounge pass is great though, especially considering you have to pay £5 to get in if you're on an Advance ticket. The Pass lets you in whatever ticket you're on, and even if you are not travelling. And it last all day (if you get the day one). I've used quite a few of them. The Lounges are great with free drinks and snacks.
> 
> The best general deal for tickets imo is using Southern, a) because if you do it through TopCashback you get 6.06% cashback (which is way more the the other two's points system), and b) because they have a "rainy day guarantee" which means you can get a full refund if you decide not to travel, except for certain tickets.


 
That Southern offer does sound good, and if I lived in their area that would very probably nudge me into using their website. RSH's also sounds handy. However, living in Hull, I use the East Coast Main Line frequently, and therefore free journeys with East Coast are a bonus well worth having...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2012)

I might use trainline to book my next trip to my parents


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Anyhow, on point, I've started booking most tickets through East Coast. The website is pretty good at presenting the ticket and pricing options, but it's fiddly and over-complicated and a pain to use. I wouldn't recommend it unless you use East Coast services regularly. If you do, however, it's worth persevering because of the Reward Points scheme, whereby you accumulate points in proportion to money spent. A lot of the 'rewards' are a bit nebulous - WiFi vouchers, passes for the first class lounge and so on - but if you accumulate enough points you can redeem them for free journeys on East Coast services. If you spend as much time travelling up and down the East Coast Main Line as I do these days that's well worth having. It's mildly irritating that the points don't appear to be redeemable for the 0700 Hull-London service, which I use a lot, but even factoring in the cost of a return to Doncaster that's still a peak-time Hull-London return trip for about £20.


 
I was quite annoyed when I cashed in my points for tickets and only then found that the tickets seemed only to be valid for travel at least a month in advance and on obscure services where advance singles were cheapest in any case.

So then I swapped points for M&S vouchers only to find out the M&S vouchers weren't valid in shops but only online.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> No, that isn't what I was saying. This isn't really the place for a general discussion about train ticket pricing, but FWIW I think the system is far too complicated, that flexible and walk-up tickets are now far too expensive, and that the mechanisms for booking non-flexible and advance tickets (neither of which I have any problem with the principle of a discount for, within reason) are too complicated. It's no wonder people get lost with the system if they aren't well versed in it. You clearly have extensive knowledge of it and that's all to the good


I don't have "extensive knowledge" I'm just a regular use of the railways, and a frequenter of the RailUK forums



> but do you not think you might put that to better use by giving constructive advice as opposed to hectoring people not as clued up as yourself?


What's the use of giving advice when people clearly aren't taking the blindest bit of notice?



> That Southern offer does sound good, and if I lived in their area that would very probably nudge me into using their website. RSH's also sounds handy. However, living in Hull, I use the East Coast Main Line frequently, and therefore free journeys with East Coast are a bonus well worth having...


You don't need to live in the Southern area. ANY TOC website wil sell you a ticket from anywhere to anywhere else. They all sell exactly the same tickets (including thetrainline, despite some very misleading advetising). The only difference being that some TOCs (like EC for example) will give you a discount for booking their own tickets through their own website.


marty21 said:


> I might use trainline to book my next trip to my parents


Please, whatever you do do not use thetrainline. They charge fees for the privilege of booking through them. Others, like the ones I mentioned, do, not.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't have "extensive knowledge" I'm just a regular use of the railways, and a frequenter of the RailUK forums
> 
> What's the use of giving advice when people clearly aren't taking the blindest bit of notice?


 
You do know the system, though. Certainly you know it better than most people. Remember, most people don't have the slightest interest in railways, and still less the minutiae of a frankly labyrinthine ticket pricing structure. And you are giving advice on this thread - I'm just taking issue with your tone.



> You don't need to live in the Southern area. ANY TOC website wil sell you a ticket from anywhere to anywhere else. They all sell exactly the same tickets (including thetrainline, despite some very misleading advetising). The only difference being that some TOCs (like EC for example) will give you a discount for booking their own tickets through their own website.


 
Of course. That's why I book through East Coast for the points, whilst often travelling with Hull Trains. It comes down to incentives in the end - and because I do use their services on occasion, East Coast's free journeys offer, for all its limitations, makes it worth using their infuriating website!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> You do know the system, though. Certainly you know it better than most people. Remember, most people don't have the slightest interest in railways, and still less the minutiae of a frankly labyrinthine ticket pricing structure. And you are giving advice on this thread - I'm just taking issue with your tone.


The system is very complicated.  I recently turned up at Newcastle wanting to travel to Durham, but the machine offered me several different tickets which I had to then go through and check which were valid.  It wasn't too much of a hassle, but still more complicated then turning up, buying a ticket and getting on a train.

Btw, I'm an ex-user of the RailUK forums and it does have a bit of reputation for being frequented by people who get slightly anal over ticketing


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2012)

I use east coast for buying and travelling.  Where is my free ticket?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I use east coast for buying and travelling. Where is my free ticket?


You need enough points.

They're supposed toe be slightly changing it any time soon so that instead of getting a free Return ticket you can get two Singles instead for more flexibility.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/east-coa...y-free-east-coast-travel-with-rewards-points/


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You need enough points.
> 
> They're supposed toe be slightly changing it any time soon so that instead of getting a free Return ticket you can get two Singles instead for more flexibility.


 
Judging from the emails I've been getting that's already the case, although your link in post #135 is still giving the 500 points for a return ticket offer.  Whether you'll still be able to claim a return I don't know.  I hope so, since otherwise a return journey will require 600 points in future.  Greater flexibility, but inevitably at a price...

@quimcunx - you have to register for reward points, I think.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Judging from the emails I've been getting that's already the case, although your link in post #135 is still giving the 500 points for a return ticket offer.


That's why assumed it hadn't been implemented yet



> Whether you'll still be able to claim a return I don't know. I hope so, since otherwise a return journey will require 600 points in future. Greater flexibility, but inevitably at a price...


I don't think so, but you'll still be getting the same thing for the same amount of points, just with 2 Singles instead of a Return:




			
				East Coast said:
			
		

> We emailed you last Friday regarding the proposed changes to the Rewards scheme which were due to be implemented later this week.
> 
> We have received feedback from some Rewards members about these changes and as a result we have amended our plans slightly.
> 
> ...


 


> @quimcunx - you have to register for reward points, I think.


Yes.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2012)

I've registered for the reward scheme, thanks both.  can I add my travel from last month?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> That's why assumed it hadn't been implemented yet
> 
> I don't think so, but you'll still be getting the same thing for the same amount of points, just with 2 Singles instead of a Return


 
Ah.  I read the initial email saying it would be 300 points for a single, but the one you quote was lurking amid the unread emails in my inbox.  I'm all sorted with London tickets for the remainder of 2012, but I've reward points enough to claim a few freebies in the new year...


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Obviously you bought a different type of ticket the second time from the first.


 
No, I just didn't buy it as far in advance


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

I tend to use thetrainline to book tickets.
Guess there is no real alternative at the moment?

@marty21


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I tend to use thetrainline to book tickets.
> Guess there is no real alternative at the moment?
> 
> @marty21


thetrainline charge you a booking fee on top of the ticket, so don't use them for starters!
(it's only a quid, but there's the principle of the thing!)

Use the website of the train company you're using. So search for your train on www.nationalrail.co.uk then click buy tickets on the one you want, which sends you on to the Virgin, FGW, East Coast or whoever website where you finish off the process.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> thetrainline charge you a booking fee on top of the ticket, so don't use them for starters!
> (it's only a quid, but there's the principle of the thing!)
> 
> Use the website of the train company you're using. So search for your train on www.nationalrail.co.uk then click buy tickets on the one you want, which sends you on to the Virgin, FGW, East Coast or whoever website where you finish off the process.


 
Lets ignore your post and wait for Bungle73 shall we?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I tend to use thetrainline to book tickets.
> Guess there is no real alternative at the moment?
> 
> @marty21


No alternative? There are literally thousands...well maybe not thousands, but certainly a lot...of websites selling train tickets.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No alternative? There are literally thousands...well maybe not thousands, but certainly a lot...of websites selling train tickets.


 
Really? I just always use thetrainline.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lets ignore your post and wait for Bungle73 shall we?


He's right. thetrainline charge may be only £1 (unless you choose to use a CC in which case they charge even more), but if you tend to book a lot of tickets, like me, it soon adds up.

I always book using Southern's website (used to use RSH's until I found the better deal) because of the cashback, unless the particular TOC I'm using has their own offers for booking direct, eg EC.

It doesn't really matter who you book with apart from that tbh; just avoid sites like thetrainine that want to charge you for it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really? I just always use thetrainline.



What for?  Why pay when there are plenty of alternatives that provide exactly the same service for free?  I'm afraid you seem to have been taken in by their misleading advertising.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> What for? Why pay when there are plenty of alternatives that provide exactly the same service for free? I'm afraid you seem to have been taken in by their misleading advertising.


 
Really? I don't have a telly or listen to commercial radio? Maybe they had a poster or something. My uncle used to drive for South West Trains and never said a thing about this.

Still, a quid is not  bad really is it?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

It's worse than free!


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really? I don't have a telly or listen to commercial radio? Maybe they had a poster or something. My uncle used to drive for South West Trains and never said a thing about this.
> 
> Still, a quid is not bad really is it?


So you enjoy throwing money away?

I got into this massive argument on here last time thetrainline came up and I told people not to use it, and why. Yet people kept defending using it like they were in some kind of cult with it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

All the train companies websites use the same timetables and fares database btw, so there's no shopping around (unless a particular operator has a promotional discount or something)


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 4, 2012)

I use thetrainline for everything including buying train tickets, online shopping and downloading porn.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.qjump.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> All the train companies websites use the same timetables and fares database btw, so there's no shopping around (unless a particular operator has a promotional discount or something)


 
What if you only have space for a certain number of apps to be displayed and are REALLY lazy?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What if you only have space for a certain number of apps to be displayed and are REALLY lazy?


www.nationalrail.co.uk


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

thetrainline actually provides the booking engine for a few of the TOCs' own websites, so if you use one of them you're using exactly the same system except you don't get charged for it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> www.nationalrail.co.uk


 
I find it falls short of thetrainline app


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I use thetrainline for everything including buying train tickets, online shopping and downloading porn.


 
Train porn?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Train porn?


 
I'm not some weird fucking sexual deviant like you.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I'm not some weird fucking sexual deviant like you.


 
I believe you. Honest.

Anyway, can we get back to discussing the _wonders_ of trainline?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I believe you. Honest.


 
I should never have bought you those DVDs, that's just encouraging your perversions.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Anyway, can we get back to discussing the _wonders_ of trainline?


According to Moneysavingexpert you're supposed to check six sites to ensure you get the best deal.  Seems a bit like overkill to me 


http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-train-tickets#find


----------



## GB4 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Then Any Permitted ticket IS the standard fare You get a DISCOUNT for restricting yourself to a single TOC. It's hardly "a con".
> 
> Pay twice as much? Really......??
> 
> ...



Tell me why there should be ANY difference? There never used to be! Tell me how this improves things for me? What am I getting for this extra cost that I didn't get before? How is it not a con?

Another thing; never forget to say 'return' if you buy from the counter, otherwise you'll automatically get the single ticket presumably cos it's cheaper. I only realised when it was too late last weekend.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 4, 2012)

GB4 said:


> Tell me why there should be ANY difference? There never used to be! Tell me how this improves things for me? What am I getting for this extra cost that I didn't get before?


Oh FFS. You're clearly some kind of troll. It improves things by giving you a DISCOUNT if you restrict yourself to a single TOC. How hard is that to understand??



> How is it not a con?


How IS it a "con"?



> Another thing; never forget to say 'return' if you buy from the counter, otherwise you'll automatically get the single ticket presumably cos it's cheaper. I only realised when it was too late last weekend.


Well maybe you should specify what it is you want instead of expecting ticket office staff to be mind readers............


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## paolo (Dec 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> All the train companies websites use the same timetables and fares database btw, so there's no shopping around (unless a particular operator has a promotional discount or something)



I think we need to write a bot to repost that to this thread at frequent intervals.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh no, all it needs is a link to thetrainline.com.  May as well delete this thread once we have that, really.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got this offer emailed by the trainline:
http://www.thetrainline.com/train-t...um=Adhoc&utm_campaign=12_TTL_L_A_GA_Seat_sale


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Oh no, all it needs is a link to thetrainline.com. May as well delete this thread once we have that, really.


You pay an extra £1 booking fee with thetrainline.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You pay an extra £1 booking fee with thetrainline.


That's what I keep telling people, but no one seems to be taking the blindest bit of notice.

No need to book through thetrainline for that offer as it is a Great Anglia one, so you should book directly through them.

http://www.greateranglia.co.uk/abou...t-sale-offers-rail-tickets-for-just-5-one-way


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 11, 2012)

Really Ed, I thought you of all people would have spotted the


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> That's what I keep telling people, but no one seems to be taking the blindest bit of notice.


 
Yeah so you keep saying now shut the fuck up you dull fucking shitcunt.



Roadkill said:


> Oh no, all it needs is a link to thetrainline.com. May as well delete this thread once we have that, really.


 
And you, you're just as bad as that other twat. IT'S A QUID, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO PAY A QUID TO BUY THEIR TRAIN TICKET THEN THAT'S THEIR BUSINESS, SHUT THE FUCK UP BOTH OF YOU. Fucking hell it's like battle of the autisms on here some times. Most of the time in fact. People getting upset on the internet and obsessing about the most pointless shit because they can't accept other people have different things opinions and have to post endless amounts of drivel to try and convince them they're right.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Yeah so you keep saying now shut the fuck up you dull fucking shitcunt.
> 
> 
> 
> And you, you're just as bad as that other twat. IT'S A QUID, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO PAY A QUID TO BUY THEIR TRAIN TICKET THEN THAT'S THEIR BUSINESS, SHUT THE FUCK UP BOTH OF YOU. Fucking hell it's like battle of the autisms on here some times. Most of the time in fact. People getting upset on the internet and obsessing about the most pointless shit because they can't accept other people have different things opinions and have to post endless amounts of drivel to try and convince them they're right.


No, you shut the up.  I'm guessing you're moron I had the argument with before?  For your information this is a public forum and I will say what I like.

Tell me why the fuck anyone would want to pay a fee to do something they could do elsewhere, THE EXACT SAME FUCKING THING, for FREE?  It really beggars believe.  Considering the nature of this forum it's all very odd imho.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh and go back and read the title of this thread........ok?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No, you shut the up. I'm guessing you're moron I had the argument with before? For your information this is a public forum and I will say what I like.
> 
> Tell me why the fuck anyone would want to pay a fee to do something they could do elsewhere, THE EXACT SAME FUCKING THING, for FREE? It really beggars believe. Considering the nature of this forum it's all very odd imho.


 
UPSET ON THE INTERNET!


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> UPSET ON THE INTERNET!



You mus be talking about yourself....

If you don't want to be told the best way to book train tickets, don't come stomping into a thread called "BEST WAY TO BOOK TRAIN TICKETS"!


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 12, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> And you, you're just as bad as that other twat. IT'S A QUID, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO PAY A QUID TO BUY THEIR TRAIN TICKET THEN THAT'S THEIR BUSINESS, SHUT THE FUCK UP BOTH OF YOU. Fucking hell it's like battle of the autisms on here some times. Most of the time in fact. People getting upset on the internet and obsessing about the most pointless shit because they can't accept other people have different things opinions and have to post endless amounts of drivel to try and convince them they're right.


 
Jesus Christ!  Calm down mate. I was doing a bit of gentle winding - I don't much care what site people use to book their tickets, frankly.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Then Any Permitted ticket IS the standard fare You get a DISCOUNT for restricting yourself to a single TOC. It's hardly "a con".
> 
> Pay twice as much? Really......??
> 
> ...


Birmingham Stations to Wolverton: Advance (2 singles) - £10; super off peak (unbooked) - £14; super off peak single (unbooked) £13.50; peak single - dunno as I would never get one but more - about £19 iirc, a return is more like £30+

Fuck you London Midland, fuck you.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 23, 2013)

Southern have stopped offering cashback, and it looks like they won't start again any time soon.  Back to RSH I go.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> No, you shut the up. I'm guessing you're moron I had the argument with before? For your information this is a public forum and I will say what I like.
> 
> Tell me why the fuck anyone would want to pay a fee to do something they could do elsewhere, THE EXACT SAME FUCKING THING, for FREE? It really beggars believe. Considering the nature of this forum it's all very odd imho.


 I think I'm that moron tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> You mus be talking about yourself....
> 
> If you don't want to be told the best way to book train tickets, don't come stomping into a thread called "BEST WAY TO BOOK TRAIN TICKETS"!


 what if even after all your advice and suggestions, we still prefer to use trainline?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> what if even after all your advice and suggestions, we still prefer to use trainline?


No you don't. This is just a wind up.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 18, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> No you don't. This is just a wind up.


 
I do, prefer to use the trainline that is.

this is because I am lazy and given the tickets cost £280+ on average I am not bolloxed about a 1.50 booking fee


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> No you don't. This is just a wind up.


 No, I still prefer to use trainline - I don't get trains a lot tbf - I usually drive down to Bath to see the folks, and drive if I'm going somewhere for the weekend, or on a UK holiday


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I do, prefer to use the trainline that is.
> 
> this is because I am lazy and given the tickets cost £280+ on average I am not bolloxed about a 1.50 booking fee


What does being lazy have to do with it?  Either you're a bit dumb, have more money than sense, or you're deliberately yanking my chain. Either that or someone else is footing the bill and you don't give a fuck how much money you waste.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I do, prefer to use the trainline that is.
> 
> this is because I am lazy and given the tickets cost £280+ on average I am not bolloxed about a 1.50 booking fee


Why?  As I've said a thousand times you can get exactly the same service elsewhere for FREE. A lot of sites even use the same booking engine, so there is ABOSOLUTELY no reason to use thetraiine.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 18, 2013)

being lazy has this to do with it. my journey is stored as are my card details, all I have to do is put in the cvc number and I am done. and tbh when I am being ripped off for 280 for a trip another quid really isn't here or there


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2013)

My Trainline phone app has stopped working


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2013)

If we are booking a train abroad, especially that involves changes we do it on the phone through Railbookers because the service we get is above and beyond and we get a named contact. The time we did it ourselves was a bit of a disaster. Ended up having to spend a lot of money on a cab because of a buggered-up connection.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If we are booking a train abroad, especially that involves changes we do it on the phone through Railbookers because the service we get is above and beyond and we get a named contact. The time we did it ourselves was a bit of a disaster. Ended up having to spend a lot of money on a cab because of a buggered-up connection.


plus you could presumably get travel insurance for the whole trip then

when i went to greece a few years ago with my daughter it was three trains and a ferry
i booked each bit separately which meant good deals but my travel insurance (free with bank a/c) would only cover the eurostar journey


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2013)

...plus it's nice, over the last few decades, to progress, travel-wise, from hitch-hiking, to coaches, to comfortable European rail travel.
I'll draw a veil across the hell that is the aeroplane.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> My Trainline phone app has stopped working


Believe me it's a blessing.  RSH have an app, as do a number of other ticket vendors.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2013)

RSH?


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> RSH?


Red Spotted Hanky: http://www.redspottedhanky.com/

You can currently get 2.02% cashback on TopCashBack (on top of RSH's own loyalty point scheme), but that ends soon.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

Bungle73

Cheap Mothers Day train tickets


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

That's an excellent offer Badgers.  Which reminds me I must download the trainline app


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never seen someone so upset over the fact that some people spend a quid on a booking fee.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 24, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I've never seen someone so upset over the fact that some people spend a quid on a booking fee.


I've never seen so many brain-washed people literally throw money at a company (on an anti-capitalist orientated website no less) when there is no need to.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Mar 9, 2013)

I am in London again week after next and am going to use the trainline just to piss bungle off.

this is proper urbanz

doing something that costs you money just to piss off someone on the internetz


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2013)

just booked May Bank holiday weekend return from Edinburgh to Chirk, only it was cheaper to buy singles, and then it was even cheaper to buy singles to Manchester and a five day return to Chirk from there. Significantly cheaper. How can you run a train service with such a fucked up pricing system


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 18, 2013)

gosub said:


> just booked May Bank holiday weekend return from Edinburgh to Chirk, only it was cheaper to buy singles, and then it was even cheaper to buy singles to Manchester and a five day return to Chirk from there. Significantly cheaper. How can you run a train service with such a fucked up pricing system


Advance (the cheapest) tickets always come as Singles.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2013)

Southeastern are currently offering 25% off tickets: http://www.southeasternrailway.co.uk/destinations/save-25-off-peak/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Southeastern are currently offering 25% off tickets: http://www.southeasternrailway.co.uk/destinations/save-25-off-peak/


 
Trainline is 43%:



> We compared prices paid for Advance fare tickets on thetrainline.com (including the booking fee) versus buying on the day of travel. *The average saving made by customers buying Advance fares on thetrainline was 43%.*


 
http://www.thetrainline.com/advertising-campaigns/index.shtml


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Trainline is 43%:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thetrainline.com/advertising-campaigns/index.shtml


Why the hell are you guys constantly buying into the bullshit that they peddle??

That is not 43% off, that is just the "saving" they claim you can make through booking Advance tickets with them......the same Advance tickets that you can get EVERYWHERE ELSE.  You save NOTHING by booking with them. It COSTS because they add charges on top.

What?  Do you think they have their own special supply of cheap tickets? THEY DO NOT.

The Southeastern offer is a legitimate special offer.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2013)

FFS


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 18, 2013)

I managed a decent 'ticket split' last night - I'm doing Leeds-Bristol in a couple of weeks, cheapest available single ticket £49, by breaking into four (Leeds-Derby-Birm-Chelt-Bris) I got it down to £28 - travelling on exactly the same trains (booked through crosscountry - no £1 booking fee  ). Took a little while longer to book it, but worth the saving.

There is a 'tickety split' phone app that tells you how to split a journey - it's set up for standard single tickets and works out comparative costs on that basis, but this gives a good clue as to where you can break an advance journey. I didn't use it last night as I know enough about railway geography to work it out myself, though I think it was using it in the past that highlighted Derby as a good break point.


----------



## George & Bill (May 9, 2013)

Pingu said:


> being lazy has this to do with it. my journey is stored as are my card details, all I have to do is put in the cvc number and I am done. and tbh when I am being ripped off for 280 for a trip another quid really isn't here or there


 
I use the ScotRail app. Better interface than Thetrainline IMO, also remembers by card details, network card etc, and no booking fee.


----------



## kenny g (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned using topcashback when buying tickets. I get a few percentages back buying through Virgin.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 12, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Has anyone mentioned using topcashback when buying tickets. I get a few percentages back buying through Virgin.


I already did a while ago, but no one was interested as they are all obsessed with thetrainline.

As a matter of fact one used to get 6% with Southern.  Now the best deal is with Red Spotted Hanky as one gets between 1.5% and 2.02% (it keeps going up and down), and this combined with RSH's own loyalty points scheme gives the most back.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

Red Spotted Hanky you say? why have you never mentioned them before? I could have saved loads of money by using them and not thetrainline.com.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just noticed that in the google map at the top of this thread, there is a link to thetrainline.com. I hope this means that editor has done an advertising deal with them - that means I can buy my cheap train tickets from them as usual and contribute to the server fund at the same time.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've just spent £130 with Southern, looks like I'm going to be spending around £75 a week most months for the next couple of years.  Do I need an account to use thetrainline?  Not tried the app yet but it sounds like a must have, given it's an Urban Approved service.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 19, 2013)

mango5 said:


> I've just spent £130 with Southern, looks like I'm going to be spending around £75 a week most months for the next couple of years.  Do I need an account to use thetrainline?  Not tried the app yet but it sounds like a must have, given it's an Urban Approved service.


This shit isn't funny you know?


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I really am buying lots of train tickets for the foreseeable future, and looking for the thriftiest/easiest way to do that.  The Southern site accepts my network railcard for the booking but I bet it makes no difference on direct trains London-Southampton.  Are there any sites that help understand split ticketing?

eta.  When I said Southern I meant South West trains. I need help with this, and pfft has brainwashed me   Just registered on the topcashback thingy too, since Bungle mentioned it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 19, 2013)

mango5 said:


> I really am buying lots of train tickets for the foreseeable future, and looking for the thriftiest/easiest way to do that.  The Southern site accepts my network railcard for the booking but I bet it makes no difference on direct trains London-Southampton.  Are there any sites that help understand split ticketing?
> 
> eta.  When I said Southern I meant South West trains. I need help with this, and pfft has brainwashed me   Just registered on the topcashback thingy too, since Bungle mentioned it.


Sorry, them lot keep goading me about thetrainline.

If you're happy using SWT why would you want to switch to theshitline?  They won't offer you anything extra, except for taking more money out of your wallet.

My personal, preference is for Red Spotted Hanky as you can get cashback on TopCashBack (varies between 1.5 and 2%) plus they have a Rewards scheme were you earn points which you can redeem against future rail travel (amongst other things).

East Coast do a Rewards scheme too, but the restrictions are greater on non-EC tickets than RSH.

Funny you should mention Southern, as they were offering 6% cashback earlier in the year, which was great! But they stopped that a while ago.  They offer a "Rainy Day Guarantee" too, which means you can get a full refund if you decide not to travel, even on (Southern only) Advances.

Bear in mind that all these sites will sell you exactly the same tickets for the same price; the exception being cases like East Coast where if you book their own tickets directly through their website you may get an up to 10% web discount.

There are various websites that will look for splitting opportunities, like this one: http://www.trainscanbecheaper.info/default.aspx but I don't know which is best, as I haven't used one because most of my journeys aren't cheaper with splitting, or I already know where to split.  Bear in mind with split tickets the train must stop at the station where the tickets split (except in certain exceptions) or it's not valid.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 19, 2013)

And Southampton is well within the former Network Southeast area so you will get a Network Railcard discount on trains from London to there, subject to that cards restrictions.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 19, 2013)

The one negative thing I would say about RSH though, is that I don't like their new booking engine.  The other sites that use their system though (Southern, Southeastern and others) are still using the old one, for some reason, which I prefer.

They do do frequent voucher give-aways though.....if you can get hold of one.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks.  The Network Southeast info is helpful.  I saw your free tickets thread earlier too.
Megatrain does London-Southampton on the same South West line but very quickly goes up to a tenner each way and I can get an off-peak day return with the network railcard for £24 so reckon it's best to have a proper ticket for the sake of 2 quid each way, especially if I can do cashback/vouchers etc (I heard they can deny megatrain tickets if the train is full).


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 19, 2013)

mango5 said:


> (I heard they can deny megatrain tickets if the train is full).


I can't see how.  Aren't Megatrain tickets similar to Advances in that you are booked on a particular train?  And they won't know which ticket you're on until they come round to check them.  Haven't used them myself though.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Not a proper ticket I think.  Just a printout so you have to be let through the barriers by a person wielding a clipboard.  I'll probably try them when I can get one for £1 again, maybe with an open return in my pocket just in case.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2013)

Just booking up some tickets for London Euston – Coventry in November


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm going up to town loads during the end of nov and dec...... trying to work out if its worth booking online or not?

I live in redhill (surrey)

28th nov -  going to see nitro circus at earls court
6th dec - want to go to that warp thing at the tate
7th dec - drinks for another forum I use, gotta get to holborn
13th dec - Gogol Bordello at brixton o2
20th dec - bangface in elektrowerks islington (coming home on the 21st though).

Is it worth booking online? its short journeys from where I am into london (about 40 mins).


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I'm going up to town loads during the end of nov and dec...... trying to work out if its worth booking online or not?
> 
> I live in redhill (surrey)
> 
> ...


Why do you want to book online? Just buy day Travelcards on the day at the station.....unless you're interested in a points scheme (and/or cashback) like RSH's.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Why do you want to book online? Just buy day Travelcards on the day at the station.....unless you're interested in a points scheme (and/or cashback) like RSH's.



Trying to save money mainly..... each one of those trips will cost me £17 for a travelcard.

The 20th dec one will cost £34 as I need to go on friday and come back saturday.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Trying to save money mainly..... each one of those trips will cost me £17 for a travelcard.
> 
> The 20th dec one will cost £34 as I need to go on friday and come back saturday.


If you're looking at getting Southern Advances, then book through their website because they have a "Rainy Day Money Back Guarantee".

http://www.southernrailway.com/offers/money-back-guarantee/


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2013)

Apparently I should be able to get my freind who's got a gold card to get me a network rail card for £1...... I might have to pretend to be his boyfriend though. If I can that will save me 1/3

He wants to get his wife one though and the idea is that is a 'Partner card' so I doubt they'll sell him 2.

I need to find someone else with a gold card.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 14, 2013)

So, with redspottedhanky I get 1 point per pound spent, which seems to be generally redeemable at equivalent of 1p per point. I appreciate it's 1p off in the long run but that will work out to roughly 1 free bonus trip per year. Unless I'm doing something wrong. 

I never got a refund from megatrain when advised against travel on stormy Monday. But I realise I don't really need super advance travel for my regular journeys. 

I recover the cost of the network card in less than a fortnight. This gold card deal sounds good. Any commuters willing to help me get a £1 network card deal too?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 14, 2013)

mango5 said:


> So, with redspottedhanky I get 1 point per pound spent, which seems to be generally redeemable at equivalent of 1p per point. I appreciate it's 1p off in the long run but that will work out to roughly 1 free bonus trip per year. Unless I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I never got a refund from megatrain when advised against travel on stormy Monday. But I realise I don't really need super advance travel for my regular journeys.
> 
> I recover the cost of the network card in less than a fortnight. This gold card deal sounds good. Any commuters willing to help me get a £1 network card deal too?


If you sign up to one of the cashback sites - I use Top CashBack - you get cashback on top of your Red Spotted Hanky loyalty points.  Currently that's at 1.51%, but now and again it goes to about 2%.

As for Megatrain, just found this in their T&Cs:



> h.  No compensation will be offered if your journey is cancelled or delayed.



This is probably a reason not to use them - at least I wouldn't - as with a normal rail ticket if your train is delayed or cancelled and you decide not to travel you can get a refund, even on Advance tickets. You also get compensation on most TOCs if you do travel and your train is delayed (by enough time).


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, I signed up to Top CashBack on the advice of this thread, but I've missed something about how to link up the purchases.  Would be good as RSH don't cover the hotel chain I seem to be using most.  

And I've deffo learned my lesson re Megatrain.  First and last time of using that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 15, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Yes, I signed up to Top CashBack on the advice of this thread, but I've missed something about how to link up the purchases.  Would be good as RSH don't cover the hotel chain I seem to be using most.



You need to find the RSH page (just type it into the search box), then when you get to it there will be a huge button labelled "Continue to Merchant". This will the take you to the retailer's website and you shop as normal.  Soon after that you should get an email from TCB saying a transaction has been tracked, and it will appear in your account on the site. It takes quite a long while before you can actually get the money though.

You will probably need to remove the "Don't track me" option from your browser if you have it set, or the system won't be able to track your purchases.  If you do have one that doesn't show, you will need to put in a missing cashback claim.

I would say that there seems to have been some kind of problem with RSH cashback recently, with a lot of mine not changing to payable even though they should have months ago! I contacted TVB about it, and in the end they just changed them all to payable manually for me.


----------



## brix_kitty (Mar 29, 2014)

Are there any websites which figure out the best split fare price for a ticket? Or can suggest something other than the most obvious route?

I'm travelling from Birmingham to Newcastle next month, and the best advance, direct, one-ticket price is £39.90 (Cross Country).. I can get that down to £33.20 just by splitting the ticket at York, both legs still Cross Country, and can knock off another pound if I change to an East Coast service at York. But I can also do it for £29.50 if I go via Carlisle, on Virgin and Northern Rail, and I think I got it under £25 at one point by splitting it into four legs but I lost track.

So yeah, just wondered if there was an alternative to spending several hours trying out all the different possible combinations?


----------



## xenon (Mar 29, 2014)

This is all bollocks.  Who wants to spend the afternoon working out secuatous routes from A to B to get round the byzantine pricing structures.

Renationalise the fucking lot anyway.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 29, 2014)

brix_kitty said:


> Are there any websites which figure out the best split fare price for a ticket? Or can suggest something other than the most obvious route?
> 
> I'm travelling from Birmingham to Newcastle next month, and the best advance, direct, one-ticket price is £39.90 (Cross Country).. I can get that down to £33.20 just by splitting the ticket at York, both legs still Cross Country, and can knock off another pound if I change to an East Coast service at York. But I can also do it for £29.50 if I go via Carlisle, on Virgin and Northern Rail, and I think I got it under £25 at one point by splitting it into four legs but I lost track.
> 
> So yeah, just wondered if there was an alternative to spending several hours trying out all the different possible combinations?


There's this one: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/split-cheap-train-tickets/

Never used one myself, as usually for me splitting offers no saving, or I already know where I can split for the few journeys where it works out.


----------



## brix_kitty (Mar 30, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> There's this one: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/split-cheap-train-tickets/


Thanks, that's quite nifty - doesn't give me anything I hadn't already found this time but might be useful for future trips.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 16, 2014)

When's the best time to order tickets? I'm travelling to London 19th August so I'm thinking sooner the better.

Also, considering travelling back on the following Friday, but would coming back on the Saturday be cheaper/less hassle?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2014)

Advance tickets are released 12 weeks before the travel date, so you may already have missed the best deals, if it's a popular route.

As for travelling on Friday, it's only more expensive if you travel in rush hours. Stay off the train between 0700 and 0900, and 1600 and 1800 and you'll be ok. If you're buying Advance tickets, you won't be offered Peak services anyway.

Whichever day you travel on, you only get the real savings by booking tickets for specific times. If you need your journey times to be flexible, you may as well just walk up on the day and buy an off-peak return.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 16, 2014)

> If you're buying Advance tickets, you won't be offered Peak services anyway.



Um, that's wrong. They'll just be more expensive.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Advance tickets are released 12 weeks before the travel date, so you may already have missed the best deals, if it's a popular route.
> 
> As for travelling on Friday, it's only more expensive if you travel in rush hours. Stay off the train between 0700 and 0900, and 1600 and 1800 and you'll be ok. If you're buying Advance tickets, you won't be offered Peak services anyway.
> 
> Whichever day you travel on, you only get the real savings by booking tickets for specific times. If you need your journey times to be flexible, you may as well just walk up on the day and buy an off-peak return.



Cheers.

I've been looking on the Trainline and Virgin Trains' web sites and I can get an advance on the way back only. Off-peak on the Monday morning is only a few quid more. A return for 2 adults and 2 kids is £248, which is much better than I thought it would be tbh!

Saturday costs about 3 times more though!

Normally, there is a daily direct train to Euston from Bangor...but on the day I'm going there is a change at Milton Keynes Central, which is the only annoyance.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 16, 2014)

*Scratches head*
Easy peasy 50 years ago - you just went to the ticket office where a nice friendly man handed over the ticket and said something that wasn't "Have a nice day"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 16, 2014)

yardbird said:


> *Scratches head*
> Easy peasy 50 years ago - you just went to the ticket office where a nice friendly man handed over the ticket and said something that wasn't "Have a nice day"



Aah, the days when you didn't need a small bank loan to pay for rail travel, and weren't crammed in like sardines for the pleaseure.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2014)

Going to a ticket office is probably the most stress-free way to do this btw.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> I already did a while ago, but no one was interested as they are all obsessed with thetrainline.
> 
> As a matter of fact one used to get 6% with Southern.  Now the best deal is with Red Spotted Hanky as one gets between 1.5% and 2.02% (it keeps going up and down), and this combined with RSH's own loyalty points scheme gives the most back.


Is it just me or has topcashback stopped linking through to RSH? No double points for me any more


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Going to a ticket office is probably the most stress-free way to do this btw.


Not for me it isn't.  I prefer researching fares in my own time and in the comfort of my own home. And it means I can investigate different permutations at my leisure.


mango5 said:


> Is it just me or has topcashback stopped linking through to RSH? No double points for me any more


That appears to be the case, yes. 

The best deal ever, was a whole 6% from Southern, but that offer ceased some time ago.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 10, 2014)

RSH said on their FB page that they are planning to re-launch on Quidco "soon"


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 7, 2014)

My wife wants to travel from Darlington to Portsmouth Harbour (ie to the worst place in Britain from the second worst) in October by train. Where the fuck do I start when it comes to booking this? Not particularly bothered about the cost but I don't want loads of mental conditions attached where she gets tasered for looking out of the window because that wasn't included in her fare.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2014)

not megabus


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> My wife wants to travel from Darlington to Portsmouth Harbour (ie to the worst place in Britain from the second worst) in October by train. Where the fuck do I start when it comes to booking this? Not particularly bothered about the cost but I don't want loads of mental conditions attached where she gets tasered for looking out of the window because that wasn't included in her fare.


It'll take about 5 hours, and involves getting from Kings Cross to Waterloo on the tube. Departures every hour from Darlington.
Alternatively it can take 6 hours with just one change in Basingstoke, with the same cost, but a less pleasant train for the bulk of the journey (a Cross-Country diesel, rather than an electric East Coast train). There's only a couple of trains a day.

Use nationalrail.co.uk to find the times

If she can commit to travelling on an exact train at an exact time, it costs £45 one way, for either route (but buy that ticket now or the cheap tickets will sell out). For a flexible off-peak ticket, it's £137. For travel at any time, it's an eye-watering £151.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> If she can commit to travelling on an exact train at an exact time, it costs £45 one way, for either route (but buy that ticket now or the cheap tickets will sell out). For a flexible off-peak ticket, it's £137. For travel at any time, it's an eye-watering £151.


It'd also be worth checking the prices for splitting the tickets (i.e. Darlington - London and London - Portsmouth). It might be possible to combine a cheap advance to London with a flexible one to Portsmouth.

if a cheap advance is booked don't try to get on at Northallerton or York though, or there will be trouble


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It'll take about 5 hours, and involves getting from Kings Cross to Waterloo on the tube. Departures every hour from Darlington.
> Alternatively it can take 6 hours with just one change in Basingstoke, with the same cost, but a less pleasant train for the bulk of the journey (a Cross-Country diesel, rather than an electric East Coast train). There's only a couple of trains a day.
> 
> Use nationalrail.co.uk to find the times
> ...



Very helpful, thank you. Just booked it all - about 190 quid for 1st class.


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

So I want to travel from London Victoria to Brighton tomorrow. I want to buy an open return ticket.

Brief googling (thetrainline.com) suggest that there is no financial benefit in booking in advance. The price for this evening, tomorrow or a month hence all comes in at £26.

So I can just go to the ticket office and buy a ticket tomorrow and not be penalised for choosing not to book in advance… right…?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2014)

story said:


> So I want to travel from London Victoria to Brighton tomorrow. I want to buy an open return ticket.
> 
> Brief googling (thetrainline.com) suggest that there is no financial benefit in booking in advance. The price for this evening, tomorrow or a month hence all comes in at £26.
> 
> So I can just go to the ticket office and buy a ticket tomorrow and not be penalised for choosing not to book in advance… right…?


Bungle73 will know


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2014)

story fwiw I think the answer is yes, I did similar recently. Just get the ticket at the station


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, Southern do Advances. It looks like it's too late to book them for tomorrow now though: http://www.southernrailway.com/tickets-and-fares/ticket-types/advance/

Edit: Yes, need to book them by 6pm.

Southern Advances are slightly different from the norm, in that you don't get a reservation for a seat, only a train. Also Southern's "Rainy Day Guarantee"...or what ever they're calling it now applies, in that if you decide not to travel you can get a refund, which is highly unusual with Advance tickets: http://www.southernrailway.com/offers/money-back-guarantee/


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

Bollox for the needlessly lost money though....


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Yes, Southern do Advances. It looks like it's too late to book them for tomorrow now though: http://www.southernrailway.com/tickets-and-fares/ticket-types/advance/
> 
> Edit: Yes, need to book them by 6pm.
> 
> Southern Advances are slightly different from the norm, in that you don't get a reservation for a seat, only a train. Also Southern's "Rainy Day Guarantee"...or what ever they're calling it now applies, in that if you decide not to travel you can get a refund, which is highly unusual with Advance tickets: http://www.southernrailway.com/offers/money-back-guarantee/



Thanks.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm ditching RSH now, as they're introducing a £1 fee.



> At redspottedhanky.com we pride ourselves on being totally honest and transparent with our customers. That's why we wanted to let you know about a couple of changes we've had to make to our booking and delivery fees.
> 
> *Booking fees *- Rising costs mean that, reluctantly, we will be introducing a small charge of £1 when you book your tickets.
> 
> ...


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2014)

An investigation by the Telegraph published today reveals the fucking expensive shambles buying a train ticket in the UK continues to be:



> Rail passengers are routinely being denied the cheapest fares when they buy tickets at stations, The Telegraph can disclose.
> 
> Self-service machines — which are used to purchase almost a quarter of all tickets sold annually — offer wildly different fares, an investigation by this newspaper shows.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ssengers-routinely-denied-cheapest-fares.html

Is there any other country in the world where this bullshit is allowed to happen?


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jan 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> An investigation by the Telegraph published today reveals the fucking expensive shambles buying a train ticket in the UK continues to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What was it again that the privateers promised us again? Oh yes a cheaper better easier to use more efficient Railway with a simpler ticket system


----------



## mango5 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone used TrainGenius?  Looks like a better % on topcashback than thetrainline which I still haven't got round to using.


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2015)

I need someone to post me train tickets, and not charge a premium on the ticket price. I used to use Eastcoast who sent them out for £1 but now they've been virginised and for some reason won't let me buy anything for travel after 2nd August


----------



## Bungle73 (May 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I need someone to post me train tickets, and not charge a premium on the ticket price. I used to use Eastcoast who sent them out for £1 but now they've been virginised and for some reason won't let me buy anything for travel after 2nd August


Because at time of your posting Advance tickets had probably only been made available until then. According to the website they are now available until the 9th. They are usually released weekly, and aprox. (but not always) 12 week in advance.


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Because at time of your posting Advance tickets had probably only been made available until then. According to the website they are now available until the 9th. They are usually released weekly, and aprox. (but not always) 12 week in advance.



I don't remember the old Eastcoast website only issuing tickets that far ahead. It's not an advance ticket I require.


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2015)

Actually it probably did and I'm misremebering it. I notice the National Rail system is saying the same.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I don't remember the old Eastcoast website only issuing tickets that far ahead. It's not an advance ticket I require.


Why do you need to but them this far in advance then?


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Why do you need to but them this far in advance then?



To claim expenses in advance before the money runs out


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2015)

Since the re-privatisation of East Coast it's definitely harder to get hold of the cheapest advance singles, I used to have no problem getting the £13 Leeds-London tickets if I did it quite a few weeks in advance.  Even the next price up (£22) are scarce for Sunday nights.  The thieving cunts haven't put prices up (so no-one can accuse them of this), they've just made less of the cheap tickets available, which amounts to the same thing.  Fuck the tory scum that did this. Fuck them with something big, hot and spiky.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Since the re-privatisation of East Coast it's definitely harder to get hold of the cheapest advance singles, I used to have no problem getting the £13 Leeds-London tickets if I did it quite a few weeks in advance.  Even the next price up (£22) are scarce for Sunday nights.  The thieving cunts haven't put prices up (so no-one can accuse them of this), they've just made less of the cheap tickets available, which amounts to the same thing.  Fuck the tory scum that did this. Fuck them with something big, hot and spiky.



I'm not travelling by train as much as I used to so haven't noticed this, but the rewards scheme has been replaced with Nectar, which isn't nearly as good.  Since Hull-London is still the main long-distance journey I do, I've closed my East Coast account and am booking through Hull Trains instead.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 8, 2016)

Chiltern Railways have an offer on £15 return anywhere between and including London Marylebone and Birmingham Moor St/Snow Hill.
Its super-off peak so some restrictions and you have to pick a time for your outward journey but can return within a month.
Its an on line offer only too heres the full details
Chiltern Railways | Chiltern Railways

Ive not used these for a while, went to Virgins New St to Euston service after the mud slide that prevented Chiltern running a service for a very long time. Im gonna give this a go though later this week as i need to be back in London for a few days.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 12, 2016)

There used to be a £15 walk-up fare from London Marylebone to Brum ten years ago, albeit with quite a few restrictions.  £15's more than reasonable in this day and age though, and Chiltern's a good service.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 12, 2016)

I think you can also get between London and Bournemouth for £15 on a day return.  More useful for Dorset folk to get up to London at the moment, but I think it goes on until the end of April, when the weather will be better.


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 19, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I think you can also get between London and Bournemouth for £15 on a day return.  More useful for Dorset folk to get up to London at the moment, but I think it goes on until the end of April, when the weather will be better.



This offer

The Great Indoors – travel for just £15 return!	 | South West Trains


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 19, 2016)

Book using First Hull Trains' website through IMutual, who are currently offering 3.1% cashback. It's the best deal I've found atm.


----------



## Poot (Aug 29, 2016)

I booked tickets on trainline and went to reclaim them using my card in the machine at the station this morning.

It wouldn't let me do it without the booking reference.

So I took my debit card to the booking office and - nope -she wouldn't give me the tickets without a booking reference 

Fucking lucky the tickets weren't for today, that's all I can say, having spent £180 on them 

Be careful out there, people.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

Poot said:


> I booked tickets on trainline and went to reclaim them using my card in the machine at the station this morning.
> 
> It wouldn't let me do it without the booking reference.
> 
> ...


1) Well of course you need the booking reference..... Why hell didn't you have it??

2) WTF did you book with thetrainline for??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> 1) Well of course you need the booking reference..... Why hell didn't you have it??
> 
> 2) WTF did you book with thetrainline for??


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 91697


Does it make you feel big to continuously harass me on the internet? Go away FFS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Does it make you feel big to continuously harass me on the internet? Go away FFS.


What??


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> What??


What.......

I'm sick and tired of people continuously starting shit with me for no reason.....and then blaming it on me. I'm fucking sick of it. Consider yourself blocked.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> What.......
> 
> I'm sick and tired of people continuously starting shit with me for no reason.....and then blaming it on me. I'm fucking sick of it. Consider yourself blocked.


I wasn't wrong. Though I might be an arsehole. Confusing


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

All I did was question why they didn't have the booking reference with them. A reference number that it is pretty obvious that you need.


----------



## Poot (Aug 29, 2016)

Hold on a minute...

No, Bungle73. Not obvious. Because  every other fucking time I've used that system it's not been needed.

Last time I try and offer any fucking advice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

Poot said:


> Hold on a minute...
> 
> No, Bungle73. Not obvious. Because  every other fucking time I've used that system it's not been needed.
> 
> Last time I try and offer any fucking advice.


You do obviously need a reference to pick up a ticket from the machines though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

Poot said:


> Hold on a minute...
> 
> No, Bungle73. Not obvious. Because  every other fucking time I've used that system it's not been needed.
> 
> Last time I try and offer any fucking advice.


I'm not sure what you're talking about, because it is ALWAYS needed. That is how the TOD system works.


----------



## Poot (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You do obviously need a reference to pick up a ticket from the machines though.


Well possibly for the machine, but normally I go and chat to the woman in the ticket office and it's fine!


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

delete


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

Poot said:


> Well possibly for the machine, but normally I go and chat to the woman in the ticket office and it's fine!


Ah, the human touch. Fuck alone knows how that works as I could buy you a ticket with my credit card and you could use your debit card to pick it up but whichever.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 29, 2016)

Poot said:


> Well possibly for the machine, but normally I go and chat to the woman in the ticket office and it's fine!


Possibly. I've only ever collected a TOD ticket from a ticket office once, years ago, and only because the TVM wasn't co-operating. I don't recall if they wanted the ref number. But normal procedure for collecting a TOD ticket is to use a TVM, and for that you need the reference number.


----------



## Poot (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, the human touch. Fuck alone knows how that works as I could buy you a ticket with my credit card and you could use your debit card to pick it up but whichever.


No, you have to hand her the same card. Then chat about where you're going and what you expect the weather and food to be like. And which family members you're visiting. Any upcoming medical procedures and so on.

Or at least you did - she's not having it now!

Anyway, I thought I was passing on new info but clearly not! Things move a little slower here...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You do obviously need a reference to pick up a ticket from the machines though.


I'm sure a few years ago you could just stick in the card you'd paid with and it would find your bookings


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure a few years ago you could just stick in the card you'd paid with and it would find your bookings



I'm sure I've done this too. In fact I can't see why they can't just make that a standard thing. Then I wouldn't have to retrieve a booking number on my phone every time I do this.


----------



## Poot (Aug 29, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure a few years ago you could just stick in the card you'd paid with and it would find your bookings


I'm glad I didn't imagine it. I was beginning to question my sanity...


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 29, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm sure I've done this too. In fact I can't see why they can't just make that a standard thing. Then I wouldn't have to retrieve a booking number on my phone every time I do this.



I remember this changing, it was something to do with security. Like someone who had stolen a credit card would go around sticking it in train ticket machines on the off-chance a ticket had been booked to somewhere they wanted to go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm sure I've done this too. In fact I can't see why they can't just make that a standard thing. Then I wouldn't have to retrieve a booking number on my phone every time I do this.


But then people couldnt buy tickets for you. I've sold literally hundreds of train tickets to other people with other cards.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> But then people couldnt buy tickets for you. I've sold literally hundreds of train tickets to other people with other cards.



But that would be where you have the _option_ of using a booking reference. As I understand it, you need both right now, which to me seems like unnecessary hassle either way.

My version of the world would be so much better for everyone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 29, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> But that would be where you have the _option_ of using a booking reference. As I understand it, you need both right now, which to me seems like unnecessary hassle either way.
> 
> My version of the world would be so much better for everyone.


Either/or would probably be a better solution.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 3, 2016)

Learn something new every day. You can get your account to allow tickets to be collected by any card. This is how the bbc can prebook tickets for  interviewees to collect to get them up to manchester etc.


----------



## moose (Feb 8, 2017)

I signed up for email alerts with Trainline for when cheaper tickets come on sale for a return trip to London in July. Got an email yesterday about the outbound journey, so snapped up 2 tickets for £44, and expected there'd be one about the return today. But nope, they're still £120 - 250  

However, if had booked them yesterday, still as singles, they'd have been cheaper. How can inbound *singles* be cheaper if you book them with outbound *singles*? Now I've signed up for another alert for the inbound tickets, and they say they normally release the cheap tickets 12 weeks before travel - so how come I was able to buy the others yesterday? I fucking hate this system.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

moose said:


> I signed up for email alerts with Trainline for when cheaper tickets come on sale for a return trip to London in July. Got an email yesterday about the outbound journey, so snapped up 2 tickets for £44, and expected there'd be one about the return today. But nope, they're still £120 - 250
> 
> However, if had booked them yesterday, still as singles, they'd have been cheaper. How can inbound *singles* be cheaper if you book them with outbound *singles*? Now I've signed up for another alert for the inbound tickets, and they say they normally release the cheap tickets 12 weeks before travel - so how come I was able to buy the others yesterday? I fucking hate this system.


1) Why are you using theconline in the first place?

2) Advance tickets are released weekly, so it's no no good expecting them to come out the next day.

3) I've no idea what you're talking about in your second paragraph, because it doesn't work like that. Advance tickets are released 12 weeks in advance (but in some cases 24 weeks) and have a number of price tiers. As the cheapest tier sells out the next one up becomes the cheapest. Advance tickets are ALWAYS sold as Singles.

4) Advance tickets are released (for 12 weeks) when Network Rail confirm their maintenance schedule, so I'm not sure else it would work?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there a generic train ticket site worth using ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Is there a generic train ticket site worth using ?



Apparently thetrainline.com is excellent. Everyone says so.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Is there a generic train ticket site worth using ?


You can purchase tickets from ANY of the TOC's websites, for ANY journey. There is no need to use a 3rd party sites, and pay their fees. In fact some TOC's websites use exactly the same booking engine as thetrainline's own site, so even if you prefer that system there is still no need to use them.

Sometimes it is even advantageous to use a TOC's own website, eg with Virgin Trains East Coast there is a seat selector so you can specify your exact seat.

And I'm always on the lookout for ones that offer cashback.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Apparently thetrainline.com is excellent. Everyone says so.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2017)

I usually just use TOC sites 

I will continue on my way


----------



## moose (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> 1) Why are you using theconline in the first place?


Because i don't know any better.



Bungle73 said:


> 2) Advance tickets are released weekly, so it's no no good expecting them to come out the next day.
> 
> 3) I've no idea what you're talking about in your second paragraph, because it doesn't work like that. Advance tickets are released 12 weeks in advance (but in some cases 24 weeks) and have a number of price tiers. As the cheapest tier sells out the next one up becomes the cheapest. Advance tickets are ALWAYS sold as Singles.
> 
> 4) Advance tickets are released (for 12 weeks) when Network Rail confirm their maintenance schedule, so I'm not sure else it would work?


Because in my ignorance, I assumed that if I received an email alert saying:

_We are pleased to inform you that cheapest advance single tickets for your outward journey from Macclesfield to London Euston on 1 July 2017 are now available to buy on trainline.com 
The cheapest advance single ticket we found for you was £22.00. This price was last checked on 7 February 2017.
These great value fares sell fast, so book now to save._

then I might receive an email alert the day after about the return journey, on 2nd July. That's what happened last year, when the 2 journeys totalled £44 each.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

Because by booking that far ahead you are taking advantage of the 24 week booking rather than 12. This works (usually) on weekdays because planned disruption is rare.  The 2nd of July is a Sunday, and Sundays have the potential for engineering disruption. NR doesn't set out their work timetable that far ahead.

It's a bit odd because it seems they are releasing them for Saturdays, looking at the calendar on their website, where as their sister company, VTEC, holds tickets for the whole weekend until NR release their schedule.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally, I'm not a fan of the whole 24 week booking thing. I don't want to book my tickets that early, and I'm not sure why anyone else would. And it would be simpler if tickets for all days of the week were released at the same time, at 12 weeks, as used to happen, and still does on other TOCs.


----------



## moose (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of the whole 24 week booking thing. I don't want to book my tickets that early, and I'm not sure why anyone else would. And it would be simpler if tickets for all days of the week were released at the same time, at 12 weeks, as used to happen, and still does on other TOCs.


I go to gigs/exhibitions in London a few times a year, and the cheapest is always £22 each way, so if I see the tickets for that price, I'll get them, given that I've already got the gig tickets and the hotel booked for July. 
And yes, it would be simpler i everything was released at the same time. I was taken by surprise by the outbound tickets going on sale so early, because they don't normally for a Saturday. Hopefully cheap Sunday tickets will be along at the 12 week point, otherwise I'll sack the outbound tickets and hire a car.


----------



## OzT (Feb 13, 2017)

Most of the TOCs'  sites are white lable sites for Trainline, only difference's you shoudln't have to pay a booking fee on TOC ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2017)

I always use trainline. It has a handy app and the costs are pretty much the same as the train companies.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2017)

GWR website


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2017)

Bargain


----------



## 2hats (Apr 25, 2017)

And they say you don’t get a wide choice of fares...


----------



## Lancman (Jun 29, 2017)

I bought some tickets on Trainline from Aberdeen to London some time ago but then had to cancel the trip. I applied for a refund on the 20th of this month and the money was in my account on the 28th. I call that pretty good.


----------



## doodlelogic (Sep 8, 2017)

Trainline fans - did you know it's now taken over the excellent Capitaine Train so you can use it to book cross-European tickets? Gives more options than either Deutsche Bahn or SNCF in my experience. I just hope they keep the site in the same shape (ok I could probably swallow a €1 booking fee).

The user touting redspottedhanky - shame on you given they are owned by ATOS.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Best way to book a train... IN ADVANCE! 

(...Yeah, sorry I know that's not that helpful 99% of the time...)

I did once figure out that Virgin gave you the fabled 20-quid-each-way return (the cheapest fare on a London-Glasgow journey) if you book _precisely 6 weeks_ in advance of your day of travel?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 11, 2017)

Was impressed with the trainlines whole mobile app thing now. Thou I would recommend if you're buying the ticket on the day, do it at least an hour before it departs. I ended up buying tickets for a later train, which still ended up being an anytime return, but the barriers wouldn't open when I scanned my phone!

People at the station said it wasn't a problem as they could see if was a valid ticket for the day, but just the ticket get's it's knickers in a twist and won't open the barrier.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 19, 2018)

Buy your ticket from your local railway station, or your nearest staffed railway station. They will find you the cheapest available valid ticket for your journey. Valid is an important point because some of these online private companies will show you tickets that don't exist, or routes that are not valid, and so you would be travelling without a valid ticket and likely to be fined for ticket fraud if caught. 

Also the likes of trainline will often offer 'cheaper' tickets but charge you for postage that makes it more expensive than buying from a person at your local station. The other big annoyance is that online tickets can only be collected from Mainline stations not from your local station. So you will be charged for a ticket from your local station to your nearest mainline station that has the facility to print out your ticket. You will then have to claim back from Trainline or whoever the cost of the ticket you had to buy or the fine you incurred travelling without a valid ticket.

Use your local staffed station, especially outside the busy times, and you are going to get the best deal available and be able to explore real cost cutting options like splitting your journey with seperate tickets..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2018)

Yogibear said:


> Buy your ticket from your local railway station, or your nearest staffed railway station. They will find you the cheapest available valid ticket for your journey. Valid is an important point because some of these online private companies will show you tickets that don't exist, or routes that are not valid, and so you would be travelling without a valid ticket and likely to be fined for ticket fraud if caught.
> 
> Also the likes of trainline will often offer 'cheaper' tickets but charge you for postage that makes it more expensive than buying from a person at your local station. The other big annoyance is that online tickets can only be collected from Mainline stations not from your local station. So you will be charged for a ticket from your local station to your nearest mainline station that has the facility to print out your ticket. You will then have to claim back from Trainline or whoever the cost of the ticket you had to buy or the fine you incurred travelling without a valid ticket.
> 
> Use your local staffed station, especially outside the busy times, and you are going to get the best deal available and be able to explore real cost cutting options like splitting your journey with seperate tickets..


Thetrainline, and others of its ilk, offer the exact same fares available everywhere. There is really no difference in price wherever you buy the tickets.

It's fine for you to say "buy from your local staffed station" but there are lots of stations that don't have staff any more and of those that do, many are staffed by miserable surly cunts who wouldn't help their own grandmother to get the best deal.

As for your assertion that online ticket companies sell invalid tickets, I would like some evidence that that has ever happened as I am certainly not aware of it.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 19, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thetrainline, and others of its ilk, offer the exact same fares available everywhere. There is really no difference in price wherever you buy the tickets.
> 
> It's fine for you to say "buy from your local staffed station" but there are lots of stations that don't have staff any more and of those that do, many are staffed by miserable surly cunts who wouldn't help their own grandmother to get the best deal.
> 
> As for your assertion that online ticket companies sell invalid tickets, I would like some evidence that that has ever happened as I am certainly not aware of it.



No they don't. They allow you to create rail routes that don't exist legally, and provide people with train times that are not accurate. They also sell people tickets online that cannot be collected from their local station only from Mainline stations. This puts the consumer in the position of either travelling illegally with an invalid ticket purchased online, or having to buy a valid ticket and then the further hassle of having to claim it back from these online companies. The whole thing is a mess and the only way to remedy it imho is to renationalise the railways.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2018)

Yogibear said:


> No they don't. They allow you to create rail routes that don't exist legally, and provide people with train times that are not accurate. They also sell people tickets online that cannot be collected from their local station only from Mainline stations. This puts the consumer in the position of either travelling illegally with an invalid ticket purchased online, or having to buy a valid ticket and then the further hassle of having to claim it back from these online companies. The whole thing is a mess and the only way to remedy it imho is to renationalise the railways.


Cloud cuckoo land thataway on nationisation --->

Speaking as someone who books travel for a living and has many, many colleagues who do the same, the online booking services can only sell tickets that the train companies actually offer so I have no idea where this notion of fraudulent tickets is coming from.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

Yogibear I apologise for my aggressive posts. I'm not normally like that. Drink has been taken.

I totally accept your point about tickets having to be posted out because not every station has a machine from which one can pick up tickets booked online.

What I have an issue with is that in 20 years of booking travel, I and all my colleagues, have never once been sold an invalid or fraudulent ticket. I would really, honestly like to hear your examples of how and when this has happened.

I have also never, ever come across incorrect timetables - exceptions being when timetables change at short notice (which they often do) due to unforseen circumstamces. Again, examples would be helpful.


----------



## OzT (Jul 20, 2018)

May I suggest that to the comment online agencies offer invalid tickets that what it is is that online companies shows all tickets available, but some will not be valid for the time and route you want, but they will be cheaper than the correct fare.

For example say Wimbledon to Reading cheapest Peak single is £16.60, but that's change at Clapham Junction, whereas the customer may want to go fast from Paddington, but that ticket is £26.20. Both are valid but if the customer just choses the cheaper one and went to Paddington it will not be valid.

That's just an example, there are heapsa outhers. SuperSavers are a good one to make mistakes on.

Also online companies gets a batch of tickets cheap from the TOCs, but they're for specific trains and routes, which the online company will then sell cheaper than walk up fares from a ticket office, but not cheaper than advance tickets from a ticket office, in fact cheaper as you don't have to pay delivery. But sometimes people travel on trains other than the specific one for the tickets and that makes the tickets invalid.

When customers come to my window and ask about a ticket in the future for some trip they're planning, I'll give them the options of prices and sometimes suggest they look online for cheaper tickets, bearing in mind their delivery charge, and if they can't find them the come back and get the walkup ticket.

Online deffo can save you money if there's a ticket for the exact train you want, it is up to you that that IS the ticket you want. Whereas at a ticket office we can usually suggest something else if there's a problem. Also, changing tickets online I believe costs £10 plus price of a preminum phone call, whereas at a ticket office issued it is easier.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

That's what I thought. Buying a ticket but not paying attention to what you've actually bought does not equal "invalid" ticket.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 20, 2018)

With trainline, you are able to download the ticket to your phone (for some train companies at least).  I am more than happy to pay the 50p fee for the convenience.  I haven't had train tickets posted to me in years - can't understand why anybody would do that anymore.

And I also just saved a significant sum (like forty quid or something) for a train up north by using SPLIT TRAIN TICKETS - they take a small proportion of the saving to which they are most welcome.  Website is a bit old fashioned but will definitely be using again.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2018)

I didn't realise there are stations where you can't print out your online-bought tickets. My local one is small and unstaffed, but still has a ticket machine that prints out your tickets, so I've never needed to have them posted 

I tend to buy them direct from the TOC (South Western Railway) rather than TheTrainLine, they seem to have them just as cheap (and cheaper than walk up price), but I don't often buy much in advance.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's what I thought. Buying a ticket but not paying attention to what you've actually bought does not equal "invalid" ticket.



If you are travelling on a train without a valid ticket you are committing travel fraud. I've seen people questioned then arrested cuffed and dragged off in to a police van for doing this. That's why I'm trying to explain what you can and cannot do. Maybe you need to challenge your online ticket companies about the services they claim to offer. Or you could just buy a valid ticket!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

Yogibear said:


> If you are travelling on a train without a valid ticket you are committing travel fraud. I've seen people questioned then arrested cuffed and dragged off in to a police van for doing this. That's why I'm trying to explain what you can and cannot do. Maybe you need to challenge your online ticket companies about the services they claim to offer. Or you could just buy a valid ticket!


Not sure why you think it's such a big deal. Many sites let you print out your own ticket or use your phone nowadays so why would there be any fraud involved?  And if I have to pick up tickets from a station, I obviously pay the fare there first.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Not sure why you think it's such a big deal. Many sites let you print out your own ticket or use your phone nowadays so why would there be any fraud involved?  And if I have to pick up tickets from a station, I obviously pay the fare there first.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Not sure why you think it's such a big deal. Many sites let you print out your own ticket or use your phone nowadays so why would there be any fraud involved?  And if I have to pick up tickets from a station, I obviously pay the fare there first.



Trainline is a huge problem for barrier and enforcement staff because they still refuse to make it blidingly obvious to their consumers that they have to collect their tickets at certain stations. If they have bought an online ticket from A to B via C and chosen to print out that ticket then they have to  be in receipt of a valid ticket for each part of that journey. If point A doesn't have the facility to print out their ticket then they can't just jump on the train and hope to print it out at point B. If they do they are travelling without a valid ticket and liable to all the nastiness that can go off with the BTP or the private police forces that some railways are trying to employ on minimum wages.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

Yogibear said:


> Trainline is a huge problem for barrier and enforcement staff because they still refuse to make it blidingly obvious to their consumers that they have to collect their tickets at certain stations.


Seems blindingly obvious to me.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Seems blindingly obvious to me.



Yep if only it was to everyone mate.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 26, 2018)

Yogibear said:


> Buy your ticket from your local railway station, or your nearest staffed railway station. They will find you the cheapest available valid ticket for your journey. Valid is an important point because some of these online private companies will show you tickets that don't exist, or routes that are not valid, and so you would be travelling without a valid ticket and likely to be fined for ticket fraud if caught.
> 
> Also the likes of trainline will often offer 'cheaper' tickets but charge you for postage that makes it more expensive than buying from a person at your local station. The other big annoyance is that online tickets can only be collected from Mainline stations not from your local station. So you will be charged for a ticket from your local station to your nearest mainline station that has the facility to print out your ticket. You will then have to claim back from Trainline or whoever the cost of the ticket you had to buy or the fine you incurred travelling without a valid ticket.
> 
> Use your local staffed station, especially outside the busy times, and you are going to get the best deal available and be able to explore real cost cutting options like splitting your journey with seperate tickets..



Just to wade in on an old discussion ... it depends on the staff in your local ticket office.

People are often given wrong advice. 

I've had ticket office staff refuse to sell me certain tickets, and had to make complaints in order to get a refund on the excess they've charged me.

Certainly not all ticket office staff will entertain the idea of looking for split ticket options for you.

For someone that doesn't know much about the rail fares system, absolutely, a good ticket office clerk who knows their stuff will get you a better result than online. It's a bit of a gamble though whether you get a good one.

And it's not true that online-purchased tickets can only be collected from 'Mainline' stations. They can be collected from most stations these days, and you are asked to select from a list, which station you want to pick up from, when you confirm the purchase.

And no-one should ever use Trainline, who add on a booking fee, selling you the exact same thing as you can buy without fee from any of the rail companies.


----------



## OzT (Jul 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> And no-one should ever use Trainline, who add on a booking fee, selling you the exact same thing as you can buy without fee from any of the rail companies.



A lot of the TOC's sites are just white label'd Trainline's site. I know cause I was working on their system years ago when I used to work in IT


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2018)

OzT said:


> A lot of the TOC's sites are just white label'd Trainline's site. I know cause I was working on their system years ago when I used to work in IT


I know. It's one of (I think) two systems that everyone uses. But the TOCs don't add booking fees.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I know. It's one of (I think) two systems that everyone uses. But the TOCs don't add booking fees.



Or postage.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2020)

I booked train tickets yesterday. When I completed the deal there was a pop up appeared saying I could save £16.87 from my next ticket. Can I help, it's a con. It's nothing to do with training. To sign to this they want details, including bank details to set up a direct debit...dont do it people.
this just arrived


----------



## Riklet (Jan 12, 2020)

Data harvesting scam innit.  Your data is worth more than 16 quid, dont give it up that easily to cunts like trainline.

Btw my train booking tip is to never book tickets with the Trainline. Booking fee bullshit. All the actual operators are free and national rail page/app work ok. I dont see the point for UK travel.


----------



## Supine (Jan 12, 2020)

There was a complaint about that site / scam in the guardian yesterday. They take  15 quid from your account every month!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh I got that "complete savings" thing when I bought a gig ticket a while back. I signed up, immediately bought another gig ticket, got the price back, and then cancelled my subscription to "complete savings". I don't _think_ it led to a hike in spammy scummy bullshit landing in my inbox (although I do seem to get a high volume anyway due to a serious  lapse in common sense a few years back that made me fill in one of those stupid surveys. incidentally, my contact info seems to have made it to South America in recent weeks.)


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> There was a complaint about that site / scam in the guardian yesterday. They take  15 quid from your account every month!




I did a bit of google research when they first asked me to join. Because I joined and then left straight away, I think I got at least one gig ticket for nish on the deal. But yeah, it only makes any kind of sense if you're spending shedloads on a regular basis anyway.

Any deal that necessitates you spending money on consumerism in order to benefit is a capitalist scam.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Btw my train booking tip is to never book tickets with the Trainline. Booking fee bullshit. All the actual operators are free and national rail page/app work ok. I dont see the point for UK travel.


My tip is to always book tickets through The Trainline if you’re claiming back on expenses, as you can make money on cashback deals with them and whoever is paying your expenses pays the booking fee too. 

I got about a fiver back from a £180 train ticket to an interview recently.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 13, 2020)

strung out said:


> My tip is to always book tickets through The Trainline if you’re claiming back on expenses, as you can make money on cashback deals with them and whoever is paying your expenses pays the booking fee too.
> 
> I got about a fiver back from a £180 train ticket to an interview recently.



Solid tip!

Fuck me 180 quid train ticket being paid for. Hope it went well!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I booked train tickets yesterday. When I completed the deal there was a pop up appeared saying I could save £16.87 from my next ticket. Can I help, it's a con. It's nothing to do with training. To sign to this they want details, including bank details to set up a direct debit...dont do it people.
> this just arrived
> View attachment 195632


I wonder what Bungle would have to say about this?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2020)

strung out said:


> My tip is to always book tickets through The Trainline if you’re claiming back on expenses, as you can make money on cashback deals with them and whoever is paying your expenses pays the booking fee too.
> 
> I got about a fiver back from a £180 train ticket to an interview recently.


There are several train operators who pay higher cashback than Trainline.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2020)

Supine said:


> There was a complaint about that site / scam in the guardian yesterday. They take  15 quid from your account every month!











						All I wanted was a ticket but Trainline’s cashback offer cost me £15 a month
					

How can it be legal when I was unaware I was signing up to Complete Savings?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Winot (Jan 13, 2020)

teuchter said:


> There are several train operators who pay higher cashback than Trainline.



Do other train operators offer electronic tickets (in situations in which Trainline does)?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 13, 2020)

hash tag said:


> All I wanted was a ticket but Trainline’s cashback offer cost me £15 a month
> 
> 
> How can it be legal when I was unaware I was signing up to Complete Savings?
> ...


I saw this when booking tickets and thought it was pretty obviously a scam as it does ask you to sign up to something for a fee. It's pretty clear.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2020)

Winot said:


> Do other train operators offer electronic tickets (in situations in which Trainline does)?


The full answer to this might be complicated - but in principle, yes, I think they do.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 11, 2020)

Topcashback sometimes offers cashback on sites which charge more if you go via the portal than if you go direct and avoid the cashback. Travelodge did this a year back. As I am an honest kind of guy I had to forgo the £10 cashback to allow my employer to save £20 on some crappy hotel room by booking direct. I would not be at all surprised if they weren't trying to play the same kinds of filthy dirty tricks with train fares. My best ever train cash back was 10% with expedia via top cashback.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2022)

Why are UK train fares so expensive? We ask an expert
					

Cat Hobbs, who campaigns for public ownership of railways, on the cost of tickets and the companies pocketing the profits




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2022)

Wonder what my normal train tickets to work cost nowadays, as I've not been on a train in two years.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Why are UK train fares so expensive? We ask an expert
> 
> 
> Cat Hobbs, who campaigns for public ownership of railways, on the cost of tickets and the companies pocketing the profits
> ...



I've often found it quite bizarre how so many people think railways should run at a profit (or, at least, not a huge loss) and yet have no issue with _vastly_ more being spent on roads which nobody expects should make a profit, bar a few toll roads.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 31, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> I've often found it quite bizarre how so many people think railways should run at a profit (or, at least, not a huge loss) and yet have no issue with _vastly_ more being spent on roads which nobody expects should make a profit, bar a few toll roads.



In the 80s the Tories would refer to putting money into the railways as subsidy, whereas spending on roads was called investment.


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2022)

<bump>

This is either a dead easy question for you rail enthusiasts or it's going to involve my queuing up at a station to ask.

We are going to visit friends near Dundee at beginning of April:

(a) Me, Mrs W and W2 are going there and back (out from KGX 2/4, return 6/4) - easy direct route - have already bought return using Friends and Family railcard (we might break journey at Durham on return).

(b) W1 and her BFF are travelling with us from KGX 2/4 but then returning via Oxenholme 6/4 to stay with BFF family for a few days then returning to EUS. They can get from Dundee to Oxenholme via Edinburgh/Haymarket.

So the question is - is that return journey (b) a permitted route and if so can they just buy a return to DEE using their 16/17 Railcard?

If not, how do they do the journey/buy the tickets?


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 8, 2022)

They can't split their return journey on a KGX->DEE return ticket over multiple days.

Might be one for the RailUK Forum.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2022)

As far as I can see, a (no railcard) Super Off Peak Return, London Terminals to Dundee, is £175. I would have to check but I believe Oxenholme would be on a permitted route back, and a Super Off Peak Return allows you to break the return journey, so I think it would be OK.

they'd have to watch they stayed within these restrictions, mainly relevant to when they _leave_ London on the outward journey.

I'm not familiar with the 16/17 Railcard - NRE doesn't seem to offer a discount on that fare. Not sure why as elsewhere it looks like it should.

A 16-25 railcard would bring it down to £115.50 - it might be worth getting one each.


*edited to add

16-17 railcard, I think, should reduce it to £87.50.

For some reason the NRE journey planner won't offer me that, but it looks like the LNER website will.

Also, on the LNER website, putting via Oxenholme offers the same fare as the default route (via York etc) and therefore I think it's a permitted route.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2022)

I would want to double check there aren't any funny restrictions attached to the 16/17 railcard though. It only offers that fare on certain trains.

...ok - it's because you can't use it on Scotrail services. They'd need to get from Dundee to Oxenholme without using Scotrail trains. I think that would be possible using crosscountry or LNER trains but might limit their choices.


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> As far as I can see, a (no railcard) Super Off Peak Return, London Terminals to Dundee, is £175. I would have to check but I believe Oxenholme would be on a permitted route back, and a Super Off Peak Return allows you to break the return journey, so I think it would be OK.
> 
> they'd have to watch they stayed within these restrictions, mainly relevant to when they _leave_ London on the outward journey.
> 
> ...


Thanks that’s great. Yes my understanding is the 16/17 should be 50% discount.


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I would want to double check there aren't any funny restrictions attached to the 16/17 railcard though. It only offers that fare on certain trains.
> 
> ...ok - it's because you can't use it on Scotrail services. They'd need to get from Dundee to Oxenholme without using Scotrail trains. I think that would be possible using crosscountry or LNER trains but might limit their choices.


Ah bugger.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2022)

Winot said:


> Ah bugger.


Might not be too much of a big deal. Just need to get from Dundee to Haymarket or Waverley on a non scotrail train. From there there should be a few options.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2022)

I can only imagine the facial expression of any English-speaking lurkers from the Continent as they read the last few posts in this thread, illustrating the acrobatics and train spotter-level knowhow required in this country to make slightly complex journeys remotely affordable to those on a budget.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 9, 2022)

Could you do it using one of the super cheap Lumo trains to Newcastle and then a different service up to Dundee? It might not make much of a saving overall though.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2022)

You could do the whole thing with advance tickets (possibly including lumo) but it might not end up much cheaper and you lose all the flexibility. The longer distance off peak returns are often actually reasonably good value and despite having some restrictions, allow you to set off from london at times of day when you'd be very unlikely to find any cheap advances.

When Winot asked the question on this thread it so happened I'd just finished booking myself from London to Inverness and back. On this occasion I'm doing it with a string of advance tickets (including my first try of lumo) and it's saved me £50 or so on the offpeak return. But often I prefer to go for the offpeak return because I'm not tied to a particular time or route on the return and I sometimes take advantage of the break of journey rules to stop off and see friends in Glasgow, things like that, without having to plan every detail several weeks ahead. I've even taken the settle & carlisle route (or once gone round the cumbrian coast line) just for the hell of it because they are all permitted routes. Our ticketing rules & system are a mess, but might as well take advantage of it where possible. Hope the continental lurkers aren't too distressed by all this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> I can only imagine the facial expression of any English-speaking lurkers from the Continent as they read the last few posts in this thread, illustrating the acrobatics and train spotter-level knowhow required in this country to make slightly complex journeys remotely affordable to those on a budget.



if only a certain former poster was here to explain it...


----------



## Winot (Mar 12, 2022)

Winot said:


> <bump>
> 
> This is either a dead easy question for you rail enthusiasts or it's going to involve my queuing up at a station to ask.
> 
> ...


Just tweeted @lner to ask this question and got answer in 1 minute = yes it is a permitted route. 

Thanks teuchter for input.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)

A question. All the cheap fares are greyed out and unavailable. Why? Will they become available again? I travel tomorrow. Have I got to buy 2 singles, at double the cost of one of the cheaper returns. 

Ta.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> A question. All the cheap fares are greyed out and unavailable. Why? Will they become available again? I travel tomorrow. Have I got to buy 2 singles, at double the cost of one of the cheaper returns.
> 
> Ta.
> 
> View attachment 333485


No they won't become available again if they are advance fares.

However it's unusual for a return fare to be offered as an advance. What journey is this for?

Had you already chosen an outward journey when the screenshot was taken? It could be that the returns would be available on a slightly different outward journey, for example with a different operator or using a different route.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)

I used cheapest fare finder to get this:



I still don't understand it. There's no alternative carrier, nor route really, I could take. But thanks teuchter


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 20, 2022)

£20 return tickets most days over the summer, not bad for heading for the hills of the Peak District from St Pancras:









						Summer sale | EMR
					

Explore London for less. Claim your £20 Standard Class return, or £40 First Class return ticket for travel on EMR services to and from London St Pancras.




					www.eastmidlandsrailway.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Trainline is offering 1/3 off digital railcards according to the guardian 



> *Trainline* is offering 33% off digital railcards for a limited period. You can get a one-year railcard for £20, reduced from £30, or a three-year one for £47, reduced from £70. Use the code SUMMER33 at the checkout to get your discount.





> This deal will end either when 400,000 railcards are sold or on 31 August, whichever comes first.


I got a network railcard during their Black Friday sale last year and it’s come in quite handy.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2022)

London centric travel and oyster cards need joking up. An oyster will charge the maximum equivalent to a daily travel card in one day. Technically, to get a train from Paddington to Reading, we should catch a train to the boundary of the travel zone at West Drayton. Tap out and buy a ticket from there to Reading. It doesn't work so well if you queue for a ticket at Paddington ( because the machines can't do this) because you don't do the tapping in and out at the beginning/end of a zone limiting journey. It's so much messing around.
In this day and age, surely it would be possible to tap in at Paddington, tap out at Reading and when tapping out, you get charged the difference?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2022)

Seems a reasonable thread for this story about a blokes 22 year battle to win compensation for the equivalent of 21p. 








						Man overcharged 20 rupees for India train ticket wins 22-year legal battle
					

Lawyer Tungnath Chaturvedi took on the might of Indian Railways after being charged 20 rupees – or 21p – too much




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In this day and age, surely it would be possible to tap in at Paddington, tap out at Reading and when tapping out, you get charged the difference?



You can do Oyster / Contactless to Reading (and also a few other places beyond the London boundary - looks like some do contactless but not oyster or vice versa)

Not sure whether any of these work out cheaper / more expensive than changing / re-booking at the boundary station, or how they fit in to daily cap limits.

Ultimately, Oyster is and always was a TFL thing.  TFL could have sat back and waited for a nationally co-ordinated ticketing scheme across all modes of transport, but i think they would still be waiting for it...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You can do Oyster / Contactless to Reading (and also a few other places beyond the London boundary - looks like some do contactless but not oyster or vice versa)
> 
> Not sure whether any of these work out cheaper / more expensive than changing / re-booking at the boundary station, or how they fit in to daily cap limits.
> 
> Ultimately, Oyster is and always was a TFL thing.  TFL could have sat back and waited for a nationally co-ordinated ticketing scheme across all modes of transport, but i think they would still be waiting for it...


That won't work for us. As it was TFL somehow mucked up the charges applied to Mrs Tags oyster as she was charged well over the daily limit on the day in question. We think this was connected with tapping I at Paddington and next tapping out at Shepherds Bush. I'm guessing she needed to tap both ways at West Drayton. I have a freedom pass which again, would not have coped with this. There really is a big need for a fully integrated system.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> As it was TFL somehow mucked up the charges applied to Mrs Tags oyster as she was charged well over the daily limit on the day in question. We think this was connected with tapping I at Paddington and next tapping out at Shepherds Bush. I'm guessing she needed to tap both ways at West Drayton.



hmm.

i'm not expert, but think if the (apparent) journey from Paddington to Shepherds Bush took longer than the system considered reasonable, it will charge a maximum fare.

if something has gone wrong, it may be worth contacting them and trying to get it sorted out. I'm not sure i've ever had a need to do it, but from what i gather, it's relatively easy (if the same person does it a lot, they might suspect you of taking the piss)



hash tag said:


> I have a freedom pass which again, would not have coped with this. There really is a big need for a fully integrated system.



ah.

again, free travel on rail (and things like underground / trams / metro) isn't part of the national concessionary travel scheme, which just covers just buses.  Some places like london do this as a local extension to the statutory scheme, and some places that have trams allow free travel for local concessionary pass-holders but not others (from memory, the nottingham trams only accept nottingham city and nottinghamshire county issued passes.)

yes, it would help if you could add some 'pay as you go' to passes like this for journeys that are outside the scope of freedom pass (i used to work for a tfl contractor bus operator so had a purple oyster card which was valid on underground and tfl rail / overground but not national rail, and it didn't have the capacity to add PAYG to it, so I had to carry a separate paid-for oyster card for that sort of thing.  think i only cocked it up once or twice.)

but take it you know you can buy tickets from 'boundary zone 6' to places beyond london if you already have a travelcard / freedom pass to cover part of the journey?  i think you have to get these from ticket offices not machines, though (again, with living outside london, i can't remember having to do this, and not sure you can do it for inter-city type trains that don't stop anywhere near the boundary station.)

and there are a few differences between the 'boundary' station for travelcard zone 6 and freedom pass.  (map showing freedom pass rail boundaries here.) - freedom pass is valid (for example) to dartford, which is outside zone 6.

and some train companies ticket vending machines will let you buy paper tickets from stations other than where you are - again, i've not tried it on GWR, but SWR ones do - for example when I was commuting in to london, i'd occasionally want to travel beyond my usual station to go in to Reading for the evening, without getting off the train / going home on the way - I was able to buy a single or return ticket from wokingham to reading from the machines or ticket office at wimbledon or clapham junction.

at the risk of stating the bloody obvious, the general rule now is you should make every effort to get ticket/s for the full journey before you start rather than sort it out at your arrival station.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2022)

We certainly did make the effort to get the correct tickets before starting out and what a pain in the arse it was AND still screwed things up for Mrs Tags oyster. Ticketing should be so much easier and much more integrated. It's doesn't exactly encourage you to use public transport, quite the opposite. For people that like using public transport, this does not help.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## klang (Aug 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Ticketing should be so much easier and much more integrated. It's doesn't exactly encourage you to use public transport, quite the opposite. For people that like using public transport, this does not help.


\

9 Euros / month, valid on any regional train line anywhere in Germany, inc undergrounds, overgrounds and local busses.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 31, 2022)

£1 tickets oop north.









						£1 Train Tickets!
					

Northern | Buy Cheap Train Tickets and Check Train Times




					www.northernrailway.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

Is there anyway to find reasonably priced train tickets?? 
I was going to try and see my patents with my daughter over half term. It's only 100miles, but it's £300 for an open return . . . I mean, that's just silly. 
Obviously I don't need an open return but it's still about £80 a ticket off peak.


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there anyway to find reasonably priced train tickets??
> I was going to try and see my patents with my daughter over half term. It's only 100miles, but it's £300 for an open return . . . I mean, that's just silly.
> Obviously I don't need an open return but it's still about £80 a ticket off peak.



Go after 9 or 10 or whenever peak period is. You probably won’t get much better than £80 but you could try the ticket splitting thing. Only people on business expenses buy open tickets


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there anyway to find reasonably priced train tickets??
> I was going to try and see my patents with my daughter over half term. It's only 100miles, but it's £300 for an open return . . . I mean, that's just silly.
> Obviously I don't need an open return but it's still about £80 a ticket off peak.


Some info about the journey you want to make would make it easier to offer advice.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

Supine said:


> Go after 9 or 10 or whenever peak period is. You probably won’t get much better than £80 but you could try the ticket splitting thing. Only people on business expenses buy open tickets


I do get that (though it was something I could do when I was younger and it wouldn't be pricey at all). 
I think I am just a little infuriated that such a short journey will cost so much. That's without the fact that there are almost no direct trains, so I will have to fanny around have have the journey take hours. It is inconvenience at luxury prices. Insane. No wonder nobody is using the flipping train. Yes yes I know inflation and all that, but I used to get an open return from London for £15, which can't have been that crazy a price for me to be able to afford it as a student.  . . . though I think I did get the £5 bus instead.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

When you were a student, was it pre or post WW2?

I'd be surprised if there's any ticket type that has gone from £15 to £300 in, say, the last 30 years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> When you were a student, was it pre or post WW2?
> 
> I'd be surprised if there's any ticket type that has gone from £15 to £300 in, say, the last 30 years.


Off peak open return from London to Westbury in the 90s 
Off peak open return today and it came up at £300. 

Anyway. It's taken a lot of pissing around on the train website. . . . . but if I leave at 7.30 in the morning on Wednesday and come back 3pm Friday I can get a direct train both ways with my daughter for £40 . . which is reasonable 
So weird. Any other train and any other time and it costs a fortune and involves lengthy train changes.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

For that journey, likely to be cheapest tickets departing from Waterloo. It might help to specifically search from waterloo (rather than just "london").

Also, doing a search from your local london station (rather than a main terminal) will sometimes shut you out from cheap fares.

I'd try from Waterloo and from Paddington.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> For that journey, likely to be cheapest tickets departing from Waterloo. It might help to specifically search from waterloo (rather than just "london").
> 
> Also, doing a search from your local london station (rather than a main terminal) will sometimes shut you out from cheap fares.
> 
> I'd try from Waterloo and from Paddington.


All this mularky shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> All this mularky shouldn't be necessary.


Agreed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> For that journey, likely to be cheapest tickets departing from Waterloo. It might help to specifically search from waterloo (rather than just "london").
> 
> Also, doing a search from your local london station (rather than a main terminal) will sometimes shut you out from cheap fares.
> 
> I'd try from Waterloo and from Paddington.


Thing is I did already do all that.  I'm not a novice to the routes. I looked from Clapham, Croydon, London and the individual london terminals. 
Initially Clapham didn't show me the train that I found searching from waterloo only. It is maddening. I was just looking for direct trains that were cheap. The trains existed but it was an absolute  pain in the arse to find them. No idea why £300 tickets cropped up (not first class even). Later on after it showed me a £13 single I couldn't get it to replicate what I did for it to offer me a £300 open return. 

I was searching National Rail Enquiries BTW. Is there a better way? I had the thing set to try and find me the cheapest but there were so many different results. 
I'd love to just be able to search for the cheapest fare / no changes without having to give too much of a damn about what time I leave.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 13, 2022)

I did a work train trip today. The system we use wanted to send me via one route for, and I kid you not, £206   

Much as i am embarrassed at saving my employer money, I figured out that I could do the trip for under £50 quid, and that that worked better for me.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was searching National Rail Enquiries BTW. Is there a better way? I had the thing set to try and find me the cheapest but there were so many different results.


National Rail enquiries isn't always the best. I usually start there but move to one of the train companies' own sites once I'm actually looking to buy something. They all have the same basic information but some have slightly different ways of presenting it, which can make a difference especially when you're trying to work out options for a return fare.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2022)

A couple of thoughts. 

Waterloo / Clapham Junction to Salisbury would be inside network railcard zone on SWR , then could be a separate ticket from Salisbury to westbury which I think is a GWR service

Or perhaps a two together railcard would be an option?

Also I find fares seem to shoot up when you cross from one operator to another so as teuchter says to use the operator website rather than national rail enquires


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2022)

Trainline? 





						Trainline : Search, Compare & Buy Cheap Train Tickets
					

Trainline, your quick & easy way to book train tickets across Europe. ✓ Save 61% on UK Rail ✓ Live Train Times ✓ Save with a Railcard ✓ Get the app




					www.thetrainline.com


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Trainline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!

Anything but trainline. They add booking fees.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> A couple of thoughts.
> 
> Waterloo / Clapham Junction to Salisbury would be inside network railcard zone on SWR , then could be a separate ticket from Salisbury to westbury which I think is a GWR service
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, prices should be exactly the same regardless of which operator's website you use.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2022)

Split Ticketing with TrainSplit | Mobile App | Save up to 90% now works quite well, and is often worth trying.

(They add a bit of commission, and you can cheat by seeing which services and tickets they propose and buying directly from one of the train operators, but for most people, if trainsplit offers you a better fare than you can find elsewhere, it's probably best to buy from them, pay the small commission and save yourself some hassle)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Split Ticketing with TrainSplit | Mobile App | Save up to 90% now works quite well, and is often worth trying.
> 
> (They add a bit of commission, and you can cheat by seeing which services and tickets they propose and buying directly from one of the train operators, but for most people, if trainsplit offers you a better fare than you can find elsewhere, it's probably best to buy from them, pay the small commission and save yourself some hassle)


That's good. Ultimately it came up with the same tickets that I did, but with A LOT less messing about. They appear to be the same price too, no extra commission that I can see.  The only thing it didn't do was factor that it only costs a couple of quid on oyster to go to clapham junction, but that is understandable and easy for me to factor in. 

Very handy site. I would be happy to pay the commission (maybe it was only a couple of pennies or something)


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Split Ticketing with TrainSplit | Mobile App | Save up to 90% now works quite well, and is often worth trying.
> 
> (They add a bit of commission, and you can cheat by seeing which services and tickets they propose and buying directly from one of the train operators, but for most people, if trainsplit offers you a better fare than you can find elsewhere, it's probably best to buy from them, pay the small commission and save yourself some hassle)


Trainline does that automatically.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's good. Ultimately it came up with the same tickets that I did, but with A LOT less messing about. They appear to be the same price too, no extra commission that I can see.  The only thing it didn't do was factor that it only costs a couple of quid on oyster to go to clapham junction, but that is understandable and easy for me to factor in.
> 
> Very handy site. I would be happy to pay the commission (maybe it was only a couple of pennies or something)


Yes, it has improved recently. It used to be, that I could often find something better myself, than what it would come up with.

Now, it's rarely the case that I can beat it. If I do, it involves a lot of messing about.

Of course, I feel pleased with myself on such occasions but for most people they should go with what it suggests.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2022)

Winot said:


> Trainline does that automatically.


. . . but added 30p extra on the prices, plus I had to fanny around just as much as the national rail site to find the cheaper ticket. Adjusting times and such was much easier from trainsplit


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2022)

Winot said:


> Trainline does that automatically.


Are you sure? 

For example, London to Perth, 19th Oct, around 4pm.

Compare ticketsplit and trainline for the connection departing at 1610.




Both are sending you on exactly the same trains (changing at Glasgow) but ticketsplit is actually selling you these tickets:



Note that the Euston to Glasgow leg has a ticket split at Lancaster: this does not mean that you change or get off at Lancaster, just that you switch between two tickets at that point.

Trainline is offering you a conventional off-peak single (more flexible, but significantly more expensive)



Now, if you want to cheat Trainsplit out of its commission you can go and buy those three tickets yourself, in which case the total would be £86.20. Or you can buy from them, they add their commisson of about £13 and you pay the £99.37.

Trainline add on a "booking fee" of £1.99 to the ticket price of £174 - but at no benefit to you, because you can buy that £174 ticket from any train operator's website without any booking fee.

Trainline is not even offering a basic ticket split - for example, if I was looking at this journey myself, I would always check what the cost would be if I bought Euston to Glasgow and Glasgow to Perth separately, and it's very likely I could find an advance ticket for each leg and it would come to less that £174.

Trainsplit goes further, because it manages to find a non-intuitive split at Lancaster, and knows that you can stay on the same train.

Inverness to London is a journey I do quite often; there is one direct train a day. Last time I was buying a ticket, I think trainsplit offered me a sequence of 4 or 5 tickets, but bought together they would cover the whole of that 8hr journey, with me staying on that same one direct train all the way. I actually didn't go for that, because it only saved me a few pounds on a more conventional ticket, and one problem with these kinds of splits is that you might be given a different reserved seat for each leg, which is obviously not ideal if the train's likely to be a busy one.


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2022)

Well they say they do but clearly not!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2022)

Winot said:


> Well they say they do but clearly not!


Maybe it's on their app only?









						Split Tickets | Get Split Tickets with SplitSave from Trainline
					

Ticket splitting is a great way to save money on rail travel. Read our guide and learn more about how SplitSave works and why split tickets are cheaper.




					www.thetrainline.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2022)

Arrrgh I have just realised I was going to use oyster from Croydon to Clapham to make that leg of the journey cheaper, but now I have to leave the station and tap back in. Super annoying because the connecting train is just on the next platform.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

I did mention earlier why am oyster cannot be used for the entire journey but using the oyster for the first part of the journey and charging appropriate rate when you tap out for remainder of journey. 
In this, MS jokes about the difficulty of getting around Paris, buying tickets Etc. It's worth a listen 








						Mark Steel's in Town - Series 12 - Paris - BBC Sounds
					

Mark Steel visits Paris in France and performs for a local audience.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I did mention earlier why am oyster cannot be used for the entire journey but using the oyster for the first part of the journey and charging appropriate rate when you tap out for remainder of journey.


I'm sorry. I don't understand this sentence. . . but it sounds like it might be relevant to me if I did.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2022)

Not the official way of doing it but if you have a registered oystercard you get a couple of goes a month to have an incomplete journey (ie no tap out) and just go online and tell the system where you ended the journey.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Not the official way of doing it but if you have a registered oystercard you get a couple of goes a month to have an incomplete journey (ie no tap out) and just go online and tell the system where you ended the journey.


I had my oyster stolen in spain about five years ago, I only have credit cards now.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm sorry. I don't understand this sentence. . . but it sounds like it might be relevant to me if I did.


You should be able to use your oyster card for the entire journey. 
Part of the journey should be charged at London travel card rates and the remainder of the journey charged at the appropriate non London rates. 
The oyster, travel card thing is not in its infancy, it is now very old technology. It really should not be difficult to sort this out.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I had my oyster stolen in spain about five years ago, I only have credit cards now.


You can do it with a contactless card too. I had a missed tap due to a confusing configuration and got it sorted via TfL - some good advice here.









						TfL charge issue
					

So I got off a SWR train at Waterloo, having boarded the train in East Devon. Rather than going to the gateline and to the main station concourse, I went down some stairs signposted towards the tube and seeing a ticket barrier used my contactless card :( thinking “this must be to enter the tube...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The oyster, travel card thing is not in its infancy, it is now very old technology. It really should not be difficult to sort this out.



that would require a national joined-up system.  which in most other countries would be simple...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

i saw this How to save on UK rail fares: all the tips and tricks and thought of this thread


----------

